# Black Lives Matter



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


It's a good thing BLM came along to let these guys know that their lives matter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Condoleezza Rice - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Fascinating conversation.
They are both right and both wrong.
You can see the philosophical seeds of individual conservatism vs. collectivism just under the surface.
Collectivism always springs from the weight of oppression, which makes the American experiment so unique.
Our founders found a better tool to escape tyranny.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Great player but his own worst enemy.  Reminds me so much of Terrell Owens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


If you want to post soccer related subjects please go to another thread, troll.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME... 

I don't know... I'd say she and Meryl Streep have EXACTLY the same value today.









						Viola Davis's comments about being called Hollywood's 'Black Meryl Streep' but getting unequal pay resurface: 'Give me what I'm worth'
					

Amid nationwide protests over racial inequality, a 2018 interview with Davis talking about being called a "Black Meryl Streep" has resurfaced. So has an old interview with Sandra Oh talking about racism in the entertainment industry.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

LMAO!  This one is just a little 'feel goody' for y'all.









						‘Beat it, little f***er.’ Officers laugh after shooting rubber bullets at protesters.
					

Warning: This article contains profane language.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

How's that 'anti cop' thingy working out, folks?









						Father of teen killed in Seattle’s CHOP zone: 'Somebody needs to tell me something'
					

In an interview with Hannity, the murdered teen’s father says he still hasn’t heard from police nearly two weeks later.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Goddamn systemic oppression.  Making the black man drive around in an air conditioned van... no wonder they can't advance.









						Metro Detroit Amazon driver abandons truck, packages and goes viral
					

A Warren man's tweet that he abandoned his Amazon job  — and van full of packages — at a Metro Detroit gas station has taken off on social media



					www.detroitnews.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Goddamn systemic oppression.  Making the black man drive around in an air conditioned van... no wonder they can't advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Haaaaaa....Little does " Derek Lancaster " realize....The Internet NEVER forgets...!*
*" If " he did what he claims to have done....NO BUSINESS WILL EVER ENTRUST HIM
AGAIN....!    NEVER !
*
*He might as well become self employed and and face reality...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 3, 2020)

Just another "Thursday" in da hood, yo!









						15 shot, 3 killed Thursday in Chicago
					

The day’s fatal shootings happened in Austin, Little Village and Burnside.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 3, 2020)

(COUGH COUGH)... uh, "black lives matter".









						Chicago: 75% of Murdered Are Black, 71% of Murderers Are Black
					

The numbers are horrifying




					www.intellectualtakeout.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks like this young, black life didn't matter to the black gangs that killed him.  Might be time to ban "them" from shopping malls, too.









						8-year-old boy killed, girl and 2 adults injured in shooting at Alabama mall
					

Police did not give a motive for the shooting near the food court inside the the Riverchase Galleria.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Looks like this young, black life didn't matter to the black gangs that killed him.  Might be time to ban "them" from shopping malls, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*African American Citizens KILLING African American Citizens.....!!!*
*And the Media ignores the TRUTH....

Dumb Stupid Lemming " White " Treasonous Terrorist Thugs destroy the cities that
house African American Citizens and the Media makes the Dumb Stupid " White "
Treasonous Terrorist Thugs out to be Hero's ......
*
*Now How SICK Is That !!!!!!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Black Lives Matter... but not to black people.  White Lives Matter... but not if you're a black man out for a drive to plow people supporting your dumb ass.









						Dawit Kelete Accused of Running Over Seattle Protesters
					

Dawit Kelete is a Seattle man accused of running over two protesters, killing Summer Taylor, in Washington state.




					heavy.com


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Peaceful armed demonstrations. Been seeing those since the tea party days when Obama was elected.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


>


So no comment on the hoodrat showing his true colors?  No thoughts on the black man murdering a white woman supporting BLM?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Peaceful armed demonstrations. Been seeing those since the tea party days when Obama was elected.


"Yo Yo Yo... dat statue muz go... if dey don't we finna mauch some mo!"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Peaceful armed demonstrations. Been seeing those since the tea party days when Obama was elected.


LMAO!  So they marched in the middle of nowhere, told nobody, then said "wey da fuck you at?"  LMAO!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2020)

(CNN)Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms is calling for change to fight "the enemy within" saying that enough is enough after an 8-year-old girl was fatally shot Saturday near the Wendy's where Rayshard Brooks was killed.
Later Sunday night the Atlanta Police Department said another man was killed and two other victims were injured during an exchange of gunfire just two doors down from the scene of Brooks' death.
Secoriea Turner, 8, was shot in the area of University Ave and I-75/85 Saturday night while riding in a vehicle with her mother and an adult friend, according to police. The driver was attempting to enter a parking lot at 1238 Pryor Road where a group of individuals illegally placed barricades. Someone in the group opened fire on the vehicle, according to police, striking Turner.
"I am asking you to please honor this baby's life. Please, if you know who did this, please turn them in," Bottoms said at a press conference Sunday.
"Enough is enough. We have talked about this movement that is happening across America at this moment in time when we have the ears and the interest of people across this country and across this globe who are saying they want to see change."
But Bottoms said while the civil rights movement had a "defined common enemy" the current situation was different.
"We're fighting the enemy within when we are shooting each other up in our streets," the mayor said. "You shot and killed a baby. And it wasn't one shooter, there was at least two shooters," she said.
Bottoms said she wants people to have the same passion towards ending community violence that they have for police reform.
*"We've had over 75 shootings in the city over the past several weeks," Bottoms said. "You can't blame that on APD [Atlanta Police Department]."*
Bottoms said during the press conference that there had been a number of protests in the area where Brooks was killed and challenges with demonstrators closing roads. Saturday night she said she was told that barriers had been put back up. 

entire article:








						Atlanta mayor says 'enough is enough' after girl fatally shot near scene of Rayshard Brooks' death | CNN
					

Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms is calling for change to fight "the enemy within" saying that enough is enough after an 8-year-old girl was fatally shot Saturday near the Wendy's where Rayshard Brooks was killed.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Uh oh!  Not ANOTHER Uncle Tom here:









						Marcellus Wiley: NBA's Plan To Paint "Black Lives Matter" On Basketball Courts Is A Bad Idea, Look At The Statistics
					

Retired NFL defensive end and host of "Speak For Yourself" on FOX Sports 1 Marcellus Wiley explains why he thinks it is a bad idea for the NBA to paint "Black Lives Matter" on the floor of basketball courts.  MARCELLUS WILEY: It's not a good idea. I do want to give players credit for their flex...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>



*There's always more to the TRUTH than how she dramatically 
presented her " Philosophical Dissertation "....!

1. Former Mayor Rudy Gulliani ( Broken Windows Policy )
2. Officer Sean Carroll ( Thug # 1 )
3. Officer Edward McMellon ( Thug # 2 )
4. Officer Kenneth Boss ( Thug # 3 )
5. Officer Richard Murphy ( Thug # 4 )

All four Officers were recent hires and ( undercover ) ....
All four Officers were operating within the " Quota " system.
All four Officers " Mistook " his WALLET for a gun 41 bullets later....Imagine that !*

*THE TRUTH...!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2020)

*Chicago’s July Fourth weekend ends with 17 dead, 70 wounded*
By DON BABWIN

CHICAGO (AP) — One of Chicago’s bloodiest holiday weekends in memory ended with 17 people fatally shot, including a 7-year-old girl and a 14-year-old boy, and 70 more wounded, despite a concerted effort to quell the violence with an additional 1,200 police officers on the streets.

The violence was far worse than last year, when the long July Fourth weekend ended with six people dead and 66 wounded in gunfire. And the holiday weekend of violence follows Chicago’s deadliest Memorial Day weekend since 2015.

After a relatively peaceful Friday, gunfire erupted around 7 p.m. Saturday. Seven-year-old Natalia Wallace was standing on the sidewalk outside her grandmother’s house in Austin on the city’s West Side during a Fourth of July party when, according to police, suspects climbed from a car and opened fire. The child was shot in the head.

Natalia’s death came amid a spate of shootings around the United States that left children dead, including a 6-year-old boy in San Francisco, a 6-year-old boy in Philadelphia,an 8-year-old girl in Atlanta, an 11-year-old girl in Columbia, Missouri, and 8-year-old boy in Hoover, Alabama.

entire article: 








						Chicago's holiday weekend ends with 17 dead, 70 wounded
					

CHICAGO (AP) — One of Chicago's bloodiest holiday weekends in memory ended with 17 people fatally shot, including a 7-year-old girl and a 14-year-old boy, and 70 more wounded, despite a concerted effort to quell the violence with <a href="https://apnews...




					apnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2020)

WATCH: McEnany Rips Press For Ignoring Murders: ‘I Didn’t Receive One Question On The Deaths That We Got In This Country This Weekend’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2020)

At Least Six Children Killed Amid Wave Of Violence Over Holiday Weekend | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

*The current Mayor of Chicago ...............*









*And she has REALLY blown it...............what a f#$king Idiot ..!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

How come you libtards avoid these pertinent articles like the plague?  Don't care about black deaths unless they involve a white cop?

Yeah... no shit.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

*CHINA Global currency is the Goal.*
*
Democrats are the Criminals.

BLM is the Tool.
*
*The " White " Protesters are the Fools...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

About time they put a stop to this bullshit organization.









						New York Attorney General Stops Donations to Black Lives Matter Foundation
					

New York Attorney General Stops Donations to Black Lives Matter Foundation The nonprofit, unaffiliated with the global movement, was ordered to stop accepting donations in the state due to failure to file financial disclosures. Attorney General Letitia James emphasized the need for transparency...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> About time they put a stop to this bullshit organization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*There goes all the funding for " Joe ( The Pervert ) Biden's election campaign...
The money was being siphoned directly into the GoBlue account ....imagine that !

And " Curiously " Kamala " Heels Up " Harris's Wikipedia account is being 
scrubbed rather feverishly over the last 24 hours....!*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

Huh,









						Breonna Taylor Interviews: Officer & Boyfriend Say Police Knocked
					

Audio recordings of interviews about the death of Breonna Taylor suggest officers knocked and may have identified themselves before firing.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Huh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for black people to give ONE SINGLE FUCK about a black person killed by another black person.


----------



## seuss (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm waiting for black people to give ONE SINGLE FUCK about a black person killed by another black person.


Here’s one. 
I know others.
Amazing isn’t it!!!

You and this subforum should be permanently removed. No good reason for it or your thinking in a forum about youth soccer in Southern California.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

seuss said:


> Here’s one.
> I know others.
> Amazing isn’t it!!!
> 
> You and this subforum should be permanently removed. No good reason for it or your thinking in a forum about youth soccer in Southern California.


Shut the fuck up.  Do you see the topic on this thread?  Take your sore ass and dirty tampon somewhere else if you're too much of a pussy to have a candid conversation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

seuss said:


> Here’s one.
> I know others.
> Amazing isn’t it!!!
> 
> You and this subforum should be permanently removed. No good reason for it or your thinking in a forum about youth soccer in Southern California.


I just wish the media would focus on your point a little more.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Shut the fuck up.  Do you see the topic on this thread?  Take your sore ass and dirty tampon somewhere else if you're too much of a pussy to have a candid conversation.


Thank you for honestly disclosing the full depths of your thoughts on this matter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for honestly disclosing the full depths of your thoughts on this matter.


You're welcome.  One of your other profiles or are you acting as representation?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

And the above sums up our rioters and their "cause" perfectly.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280235666316627968


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280235666316627968


Which one is Messy?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Which one is Messy?









*That's you asking why he won't change a bulb ......instead of just firing his ass.*
*That's " Messy " Financial refusing to change the bulb without a safety net....*
*That's Husky Poop with the dumb look look on his face....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's you asking why he won't change a bulb ......instead of just firing his ass.*
> *That's " Messy " Financial refusing to change the bulb without a safety net....*
> *That's Husky Poop with the dumb look look on his face....*


Bad example


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Bad example




*Nah.......

Good " fish " hook...!*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nah.......
> 
> Good " fish " hook...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> View attachment 8093



*Hold still " Bob "......you're just going to scar more when you jerk around...





*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hold still " Bob "......you're just going to scar more when you jerk around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!!  My brother got hooked like that, but his foot.  Yikes!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Goddamn... does the perpetual victimhood EVER stop?  Nah... killing each other 7 times a day isn't a problem... the bad air is.









						Environmental Injustice Is Another Form of 'Assault on Black Bodies,' Says Sen. Cory Booker
					

'The biggest determining factor of whether you live around toxicity is the color of your skin'




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah... I guess it beats having to work for a living.









						Dr. Bernice King and Mayor Michael Tubbs on How Universal Basic Income Can Help Address the Racial Wealth Gap
					

Dr. Bernice King and Stockton, Calif. Mayor Michael Tubbs discussed racial wealth gap and environmental injustice in a TIME 100 Talks panel




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Ouch!!  My brother got hooked like that, but his foot.  Yikes!!!



*Fuck with the Bull, get the horn.*

*Act like an adult and read your history !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Goddamn... does the perpetual victimhood EVER stop?  Nah... killing each other 7 times a day isn't a problem... the bad air is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got this from a retired police officer here in SoCal... 

As a man, I used to think I was pretty much just a regular person, but I was born white, into a two-parent household which now, whether I like it or not, makes me "Privileged",  a racist & responsible for slavery…
I am a fiscal & moral conservative, which by today's standards, makes me a fascist because I plan, budget & support myself.
I went to High School, got a degree, got in some college & have always held a job.  But I now find out that I am not here because I earned it, but because I was "advantaged”.
I am heterosexual, which according to "gay" folks, now makes me a homophobe.
I believe in the 2nd Amendment, which makes me a de facto member of the "vast NRA gun lobby”

The email goes on with pretty much the same theme, but I'm sure y'all get the point...


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Got this from a retired police officer here in SoCal...
> 
> As a man, I used to think I was pretty much just a regular person, but I was born white, into a two-parent household which now, whether I like it or not, makes me "Privileged",  a racist & responsible for slavery…
> I am a fiscal & moral conservative, which by today's standards, makes me a fascist because I plan, budget & support myself.
> ...


I don’t get the point at all.
And he lost me on the very first line, when the poor troglodyte didn’t understand that being born a white male in this country is privilege.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t get the point at all.
> And he lost me on the very first line, when the poor troglodyte didn’t understand that being born a white male in this country is privilege.


Well methy, you obviously aren't as intelligent as you claim...comprehension escapes you.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t get the point at all.
> And he lost me on the very first line, when the poor troglodyte didn’t understand that *being born* a white male in this country is privilege.


Being born and not aborted is the first victory in life.  So, if your alive and well and on this message board, stop complaining.  Being born in a stable and loving environment is victory #2.  I will say by the way most of us share what we think, we all had some daddy issues.  The rest of the victories can vary based on likes and dislikes.  Based on my 53 years in socal, if you were blessed with #1 and #2, if dont matter what color skin you have.  That's a fact jack.  If you had #1, but got dealt a bad hand to start this poker game of life, then you better be careful who influences your decisions.  Again, just because you had it rough being born does not give you the right to kick someone's ass for no reason.  Now if you have hate and revenge, then you will fight for what you want and right now, some people want all the power.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Being born and not aborted is the first victory in life.  So, if your alive and well and on this message board, stop complaining.  Being born in a stable and loving environment is victory #2.  I will say by the way most of us share what we think, we all had some daddy issues.  The rest of the victories can vary based on likes and dislikes.  Based on my 53 years in socal, if you were blessed with #1 and #2, if dont matter what color skin you have.  That's a fact jack.  If you had #1, but got dealt a bad hand to start this poker game of life, then you better be careful who influences your decisions.  Again, just because you had it rough being born does not give you the right to kick someone's ass for no reason.  Now if you have hate and revenge, then you will fight for what you want and right now, some people want all the power.


WTF are you talking about? You’re not in a privileged position born white vs born black in SoCal? You deniers are a piece of work.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 342187, member: 3299"

I don’t get the point at all. ***
And he lost me on the very first line, when the poor troglodyte didn’t 
understand that being born a white male in this country is privilege.

/QUOTE


** Because you're F#$king Stupid....Real Stupid...!*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> WTF are you talking about? You’re not in a privileged position born white vs born black in SoCal? You deniers are a piece of work.


I'm not at all. I was open to it at first because you said I was and felt bad for some but after talking to my pal Bruno, he said you have it all wrong.  So does my Phd black conservation boss man whose in education. I was born in OC and anyone born is OC has a chance like you for the big 7 figures Messy. That is privilege #1.  Privilege #2 is a stable and healthy environment.   My black best friend is a testimony to that. In fact, he might be joining us on the forum.  Bruno is from OC and he has a mansion, makes over $160,000 a year and has investment properties all over the place.  The millionaire next door and he's black.  His mom died and he tried to get his old man to move in.  Well, his old man is worth over $2,000,000 and needs no help from his son Bruno.  Two black millionaires bro.  The dad came here from Haiti with $500.  How did that happen Messy?   This isn;t rocket science Messy. Race baiter!!!


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> WTF are you talking about? You’re not in a privileged position born white vs born black in SoCal? You deniers are a piece of work.


*WTF are " YOU " posting about......you pontificate as if you are better than others, then cry the blues...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

So how is all this fake nonsense working out?








						More than 150 Minneapolis police officers file PTSD claims, prepare to leave the force
					

"The 150 officers represent about 20 percent of the Minneapolis Police Department’s force..."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Dennis Prager Has a Question: ‘If America Is So Racist, Why Are There So Many Race Hoaxes?’
					

With an assist from the Democrat Party?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> WTF are you talking about? You’re not in a privileged position born white vs born black in SoCal? You deniers are a piece of work.


Being lectured by an arrogant white punk about anything related to being black is laughable...fuck you!


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Being lectured by an arrogant white punk about anything related to being black is laughable...fuck you!


In your case, the privilege was probably balanced out by your personality.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

*Just for " Messy ".......





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t get the point at all.
> And he lost me on the very first line, when the poor troglodyte didn’t understand that being born a white male in this country is privilege.


"WAH!  AH AM BEEZ OPPRESSED AN SHEEEIT FO' AH AIN'T DA WYPIPPO.  DAT WUT AH TALM' BOUT, CUH"

Maybe the privilege comes with working hard and not being a fucking crybaby of a violent race waiting for everything to be handed to you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> WTF are you talking about? You’re not in a privileged position born white vs born black in SoCal? You deniers are a piece of work.


No, you aren't.  YOU, as we've already stated, have the same opportunities.  YOU, as a race, do the worst job of taking advantage of those opportunities.  You fucking whining, wound licking blacks, who kill each other 7 times a day but want to continue playing victim, are a piece of work.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you aren't.  YOU, as we've already stated, have the same opportunities.  YOU, as a race, do the worst job of taking advantage of those opportunities.  You fucking whining, wound licking blacks, who kill each other 7 times a day but want to continue playing victim, are a piece of work.


The *Los Angeles* Athletic *Club* had *admitted blacks* as members since the early 1960s, but it *was* discovered in 1975 that the *club was admitting blacks* "on a slower, more regulated basis than whites, in an effort not to offend or lose white men." The *club*quickly changed its policies after complaints *were* made.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

In May 1975, a touring choir from the United States Air Force Academy decided not to give a proposed concert at the Jonathan Club because Academy officers had been informed that the club had a policy against hosting blacks.[9]


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

I wonder how much business was done among L.A. business leaders at the California Cub before 1988...maybe some privileged people got a 100-year head start?

before In February 1988, the California Club admitted its first black member in the person of Joseph L. Alexander, 58-year-old surgeon and former Army colonel. The club also approved Ivan J. Houston, the chief executive officer of the predominantly black Golden State Mutual Life Insurance Company. A "number of Jews" were said to have been admitted in recent years as well.[25]


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> The *Los Angeles* Athletic *Club* had *admitted blacks* as members since the early 1960s, but it *was* discovered in 1975 that the *club was admitting blacks* "on a slower, more regulated basis than whites, in an effort not to offend or lose white men." The *club*quickly changed its policies after complaints *were* made.


And?  How many whites, Asians and Hispanics are admitted to the BET club?  And when are you fucking losers going to stop crying about what happened 50 years ago?  Is that ALL you have?  What's your excuse for murdering each other 7 times a day now?  No club membership?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> In May 1975, a touring choir from the United States Air Force Academy decided not to give a proposed concert at the Jonathan Club because Academy officers had been informed that the club had a policy against hosting blacks.[9]


WAH!!!!!!!!!!   50-years ago we weren't invited to the party.  Guess what?  I didn't see any white people at the BET awards in 2020, did you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder how much business was done among L.A. business leaders at the California Cub before 1988...maybe some privileged people got a 100-year head start?
> 
> before In February 1988, the California Club admitted its first black member in the person of Joseph L. Alexander, 58-year-old surgeon and former Army colonel. The club also approved Ivan J. Houston, the chief executive officer of the predominantly black Golden State Mutual Life Insurance Company. A "number of Jews" were said to have been admitted in recent years as well.[25]


Head start?  Maybe you fail because you're the lowest academic performing race in the country?  Maybe you're the lowest performing because you average a 25% lower SAT score than whites?

You think?


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you aren't.  YOU, as we've already stated, have the same opportunities.  YOU, as a race, do the worst job of taking advantage of those opportunities.  You fucking whining, wound licking blacks, who kill each other 7 times a day but want to continue playing victim, are a piece of work.


I just posted about 3 of the leading private clubs comprising the most substantial financial leadership in LA history. No blacks, but they had equal opportunity?
This idiocy is why you will never get ahead yourself. You’re too stupid and lazy.
Your privilege got you to the lowest middle rung where you reside and you ain’t going any higher.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I just posted about 3 of the leading private clubs comprising the most substantial financial leadership in LA history. No blacks, but they had equal opportunity?
> This idiocy is why you will never get ahead yourself. You’re too stupid and lazy.
> Your privilege got you to the lowest middle rung where you reside and you ain’t going any higher.


Your fucking race is 13% of the population, bitching about NOT having enough NFL coaches, when you're 65% of the players.

All you do is bitch.  You don't value family, you don't value education, you don't value work and you don't value accountability.  Check mate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> The *Los Angeles* Athletic *Club* had *admitted blacks* as members since the early 1960s, but it *was* discovered in 1975 that the *club was admitting blacks* "on a slower, more regulated basis than whites, in an effort not to offend or lose white men." The *club*quickly changed its policies after complaints *were* made.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> In May 1975, a touring choir from the United States Air Force Academy decided not to give a proposed concert at the Jonathan Club because Academy officers had been informed that the club had a policy against hosting blacks.[9]


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder how much business was done among L.A. business leaders at the California Cub before 1988...maybe some privileged people got a 100-year head start?
> 
> before In February 1988, the California Club admitted its first black member in the person of Joseph L. Alexander, 58-year-old surgeon and former Army colonel. The club also approved Ivan J. Houston, the chief executive officer of the predominantly black Golden State Mutual Life Insurance Company. A "number of Jews" were said to have been admitted in recent years as well.[25]


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Head start?  Maybe you fail because you're the lowest academic performing race in the country?  Maybe you're the lowest performing because you average a 25% lower SAT score than whites?
> 
> You think?


Messy is a person of color?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

What do you know.








						Protests erupt over Detroit police shooting — then police chief destroys narrative with video footage
					

'...he was aiming at the head of the officer'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

Fucking animal.








						Passenger punches, spits at Lyft driver after he asks her to wear a face mask
					

People are out of control right now




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

Fucking animals don’t belong in polite society.








						Police arrest suspect who brutally beat Macy's manager in 'unprovoked attack'
					

If convicted of felony assault, the man faces up to 10 years in prison




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your fucking race is 13% of the population, bitching about NOT having enough NFL coaches, when you're 65% of the players.
> 
> All you do is bitch.  You don't value family, you don't value education, you don't value work and you don't value accountability.  Check mate.


First time you ever said check mate?
Every black person I know would whup you at chess.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

No doubt murdered by a white cop.  Black people don't give a fuck.









						Lil Marlo Dies: Rapper On ‘2 The Hard Way’ With Lil Baby May Have Been Shot
					

Atlanta rapper Lil Marlo (aka Rudolph Johnson) is dead, according to the Fulton County Medical Examiner’s office. No official cause of death has been revealed. However, Atlanta Police confirmed that officers found a 30-year-old man shot in a car on I-285 near the Benjamin E. Mays Drive overpass...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> First time you ever said check mate?
> Every black person I know would whup you at chess.


No, they wouldn't, because the colors are black and white and your black pals would cry that my white pieces had a 400-year start.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

Uh oh... more oppressed black folks.  I hope these fatherless hood rats get the looting, reparations and street graffiti they deserve!









						NYPD Searching For 3 Suspects After Violent Attack In The Bronx
					

Police are looking for three suspects caught on camera attacking a man in the Bronx.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

Yep... NO question about it.  Police brutality is the BIG PROBLEM!









						Chicago shootings: 64 shot, 11 fatally in weekend violence
					

Chicago police said 64 people were shot, 11 fatally between 6:00 p.m. Friday and 11:59 p.m. Sunday.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking animals don’t belong in polite society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy taking the video should be charged as an accessory.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking animal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If someone asks me to wear a mask before I get in their car, I just say no thank you, I'll drive myself.
There is really rude behavior on both sides of the mask issue.
This 'woman" should be charged with battery.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

His Black Life matters, too! Even if Trump tells you idiots he wasn’t born here.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> The *Los Angeles* Athletic *Club* had *admitted blacks* as members since the early 1960s, but it *was* discovered in 1975 that the *club was admitting blacks* "on a slower, more regulated basis than whites, in an effort not to offend or lose white men." The *club*quickly changed its policies after complaints *were* made.


*The DEMOCRAT PARTY was the party of Slavery.*
*The DEMOCRAT PARTY was the Confederate Army.
The DEMOCRAT PARTY was/is the KKK.
The DEMOCRAT PARTY was responsible for segregation/suppression thru out the States.
The DEMOCRAT PARTY was/is responsible for the welfare cradle to grave mentality.
The DEMOCRAT PARTY is pure EVIL....
*
*You need to Wake up and face reality as to what a piece of Filth you support...!*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If someone asks me to wear a mask before I get in their car, I just say no thank you, I'll drive myself.
> There is really rude behavior on both sides of the mask issue.
> This 'woman" should be charged with battery.



*Yep....on all counts.*

*Luckily I have not had any issues, I accommodate all my customers and so far they *
*have all been quite pleasant.....

And when I engage other businesses, I follow the protocols they have set forth.

I know the TRUTH, but I am NOT going to compromise another businesses ability 
to survive in this " Manufactured " crisis....

And just for the record: 
Gov Gavin Gruesome is a sniveling piece of " Donkey " excrement....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8116
> His Black Life matters, too! Even if Trump tells you idiots he wasn’t born here.


Too bad he stripped accountability from the black population.  Told them they were all victims.  All he's done is endorse more black on black killings.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 342452, member: 3299"


View attachment 8116
His Black Life matters, too! 
*He's Mulatto...*

Even if Trump tells you idiots he wasn’t born here.
*He wasn't born " Here " ........*
/QUOTE

*He's not " BLACK ".....

Impeachments/Indictments......oh he's got a whole hell
of lot coming at him like a freight train...

That's why Biden has been sent out like a " Lamb " to
slaughter....

If Biden was such a F@#king good candidate then why 
didn't he run in 2016 when he would have had momentum...???*

*
And what did Bathhouse Barry get the Nobel Peace Prize 
for ...Hmmmmm..*

*Because of services rendered in Chicago's West Loop....?*


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Too bad he stripped accountability from the black population.  Told them they were all victims.  All he's done is endorse more black on black killings.


Every black person I know is smarter and more responsible than you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yep....on all counts.*
> 
> *Luckily I have not had any issues, I accommodate all my customers and so far they *
> *have all been quite pleasant.....
> ...


I ask my customers if they want me to wear a mask.
Every one of them so far has had zero issue with me not wearing one.
A few, (very few) wear them when Im doing my job protecting the actual health of the nation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Every black person I know is smarter and more responsible than you.


Apparently you don't know the guy who beat the shit out of the Macy's manager.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Apparently you don't know the guy who beat the shit out of the Macy's manager.


Whoever he is and whichever Macy’s you’re discussing, Weirdo, if he’s black he’s smarter and more responsible than Outlaw.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Whoever he is and whichever Macy’s you’re discussing, Weirdo, if he’s black he’s smarter and more responsible than Outlaw.


mmmmkay.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I ask my customers if they want me to wear a mask.
> Every one of them so far has had zero issue with me not wearing one.
> A few, (very few) wear them when Im doing my job protecting the actual health of the nation.


*A " Good " Businessman sets the tone and collects the dough....!





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The guy taking the video should be charged as an accessory.


He is included in animals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8116
> His Black Life matters, too! Even if Trump tells you idiots he wasn’t born here.


He’s black?


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I ask my customers if they want me to wear a mask.
> Every one of them so far has had zero issue with me not wearing one.
> A few, (very few) wear them when Im doing my job protecting the actual health of the nation.


mmmkay.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

Maxine Waters: Trump, Supporters Believe It Is Their Right to Ensure Blacks Don't Have Power
					

Sunday on MSNBC's "AM Joy," Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA) said both President Donald Trump and his supporters believe they have a right to "ensure that blacks and people of color and others do not rise to any level of influence and power." | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> mmmkay.


*Hey ...Dumb as a Rock " Messy " Financial....

Are you # 1 , # 2 or # 3....*
*From left to right....Pick a number...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

I can’t believe it, Mel Gibson gets top billing over Danny Glover in Lethal Weapon.
What the fuck are we gonna do about it?
Get the pitchforks and torches.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can’t believe it, Mel Gibson gets top billing over Danny Glover in Lethal Weapon.
> What the fuck are we gonna do about it?
> Get the pitchforks and torches.


Hope you weren’t a Redskins fan.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Every black person I know is smarter and more responsible than you.


Prove it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Whoever he is and whichever Macy’s you’re discussing, Weirdo, if he’s black he’s smarter and more responsible than Outlaw.


Nobody lowered the bar for me to be successful.  How proud you must be... knowing you have to have lots of special accommodations to compete with everyone else.  Every other race is more intelligent than yours.  The academic scores prove it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> mmmkay.


Just as methy speaks for the black community, he speaks for your clientele...
What a dolt


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2020)

"Hope you weren’t a Redskins fan."

The Cowboys are gonna have to change their name also...
After all cowboys killed Indians...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Hope you weren’t a Redskins fan."
> 
> The Cowboys are gonna have to change their name also...
> After all cowboys killed Indians...


And CowBOYS will hurt the nonbinary crowd for certain.


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Hope you weren’t a Redskins fan."
> 
> The Cowboys are gonna have to change their name also...
> After all cowboys killed Indians...


You’re a bright guy, aren’t you?
No really how did you become such a dipshit?
But at least you’re consistent...if there’s an action taken to counter racism, you stand against it every time.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re a bright guy, aren’t you? No really how did you become such a dipshit? But at least you’re consistent...if there’s an action taken to counter racism, you stand against it every time.


You're a fuckin liar...
I'm simply taking the reasoning a step further. Ironic isn't it. First thing you do is speak for those of color...what a wank you are
If you weren't such an arrogant, ignorant judgmental piece of shit, you would know that it has nothing to do with racism...
Good lord you're a punk.


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a fuckin liar...
> I'm simply taking the reasoning a step further. Ironic isn't it. First thing you do is speak for those of color...what a wank you are
> If you weren't such an arrogant, ignorant judgmental piece of shit, you would know that it has nothing to do with racism...
> Good lord you're a punk.


You dumb fuck equating the use of the term “redskin” with use of the term “cowboy” and thinking you’re being logical. You’re fucking hopeless.

But good job, you just accused “cowboys” of being equivalent to murderers.

Your favorite team is DumbOldIgnorantWhiteFucks.

You can keep the name.


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody lowered the bar for me to be successful.  How proud you must be... knowing you have to have lots of special accommodations to compete with everyone else.  Every other race is more intelligent than yours.  The academic scores prove it.


You’re not successful. I pay my secretary more than you make, punk.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re not successful. I pay my secretary more than you make, punk.


You fucking bottom feeder.  You don't have a secretary.  You don't even have a job.  And if you did, it's only because some poor company was forced to fill a quota.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re a bright guy, aren’t you?
> No really how did you become such a dipshit?
> But at least you’re consistent...if there’s an action taken to counter racism, you stand against it every time.


Whites should do what YOU do to stand against racism... cry about it and burn buildings rather than look in the mirror.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re not successful. I pay my secretary more than you make, punk.


*You don't pay anyone....you're a F#@king " paid " Democrat Troll ...one of *
*thousands that troll relevant sites...
( Especially this one because Dominic still adheres to " FREE SPEECH " )
You subsist off of Soros's " donations to undermine Freedom in America...
You are a class A Pussy that cannot even form an opinion, you regurgitate *
*the daily talking points sent to you by YOUR MASTER....!*


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Whites should do what YOU do to stand against racism... cry about it and burn buildings rather than look in the mirror.


I look in the mirror I see a privileged Caucasian!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I look in the mirror I see a privileged Caucasian!


Well I hope you've apologized sufficiently for that 400-year head start, 40 acres and a mule and all the slaves you owned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

‘Closer To Animals’: Nick Cannon Goes On Racist, Anti-Semitic Rant, Says ‘White People’ And Jewish People Are ‘The True Savages’
					

"America's Got Talent" host Nick Cannon delivered a racist and anti-Semitic rant in a June 30 episode of his podcast, "Cannon's Class."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Thomas Sowell Compares Talk of 'Systemic Racism' to Nazi Propaganda Tactics - 'It Really Has No Meaning'
					

How do we remove what we can't locate?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re not successful. I pay my secretary more than you make, punk.


La tea mother fucking da...
You arrogant cunt.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2020)

messy said:


> I look in the mirror I see a privileged Caucasian!


A guilt ridden, judgmental, arrogant petty little urchin is what you come of as...


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a fuckin liar...
> I'm simply taking the reasoning a step further. Ironic isn't it. First thing you do is speak for those of color...what a wank you are
> If you weren't such an arrogant, ignorant judgmental piece of shit, you would know that it has nothing to do with racism...
> Good lord you're a punk.


Reasoning?


----------



## messy (Jul 14, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> A guilt ridden, judgmental, arrogant petty little urchin is what you come of as...


You need someone like me to judge you. You’re so full of shit you believe in nothing. You talk on here about how independent you are and every chance you get you take shots at progressive causes.
You’re a scared, old, right winger in denial about what is going on in the world. Read a fucking book...and not one by Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Closer To Animals’: Nick Cannon Goes On Racist, Anti-Semitic Rant, Says ‘White People’ And Jewish People Are ‘The True Savages’
> 
> 
> "America's Got Talent" host Nick Cannon delivered a racist and anti-Semitic rant in a June 30 episode of his podcast, "Cannon's Class."
> ...


Nick Cannon... another punk gang member abandoned by his black father.  Pretty great country the white man has provided him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

messy said:


> You need someone like me to judge you. You’re so full of shit you believe in nothing. You talk on here about how independent you are and every chance you get you take shots at progressive causes.
> You’re a scared, old, right winger in denial about what is going on in the world. Read a fucking book...and not one by Rush Limbaugh.


What's going on is that hood rats are rioting because they aren't smart enough to play the game correctly like everyone else.  They can't compete on a level playing field so they used Kaeperprick, who ALSO couldn't be successful on a level playing field, as a launch pad for the "we am beez oppressed an sheeeeit" plan.  The rest of us are about done with the bullshit, though, and if I'd been in charge... it would have ended a long time ago.  Ironically, fewer black lives would have been lost, too, but you've already proven black lives don't matter to black people.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Closer To Animals’: Nick Cannon Goes On Racist, Anti-Semitic Rant, Says ‘White People’ And Jewish People Are ‘The True Savages’
> 
> 
> "America's Got Talent" host Nick Cannon delivered a racist and anti-Semitic rant in a June 30 episode of his podcast, "Cannon's Class."
> ...


_Cannon previously hosted Nation of Islam representative Minister Tony Muhammad on his podcast, where Muhammad called for a separate black state.  “We want Caucasians and this government to give us a separate state or territory like you did Israel,” Muhammad said._

Man... I am ALL FOR THIS!  They can take their melanin... nevermind they're too fucking stupid to know every human has melanin... and go create their own Lil' Wakanda.  I mean, we all know how black communities thrive.  LMAO!


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

messy said:


> I look in the mirror I see a privileged Caucasian!



*Nah.....yur just a plain " old " aehloss.......

Scrabble scramble thanks to Spola Ebola the aehloss " too "......*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

Nothing but professional complainers.  Don't look at behavior.  Don't look at lifestyle.  Blame the CDC because of a disease.  Un-fucking-believable.









						'We are hurt. We are angry': Black CDC employees urge agency to address 'long-festering disease of racial discrimination'
					

Black employees at the CDC penned a letter to the center's director about the "racism and discrimination" they say they've experienced at the federal agency.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

LMAO!  "Ax handle day"?  As in, "yo, ah ax you a question about dis handle, fam".









						'Sick to my stomach': Trump's visit to Jacksonville on 'Ax Handle Saturday' sparks outrage
					

“Sick to my stomach. Trump accepting the nomination on the anniversary date of a literal race riot in Jacksonville is not only disgusting, but given the current tension surrounding race relations in this country, it is frightening.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 14, 2020)

WHO COULD HAVE SEEN THIS COMING, BESIDES EVERYBODY WITH A BRAIN? Black Leaders Call on NYPD to Bring Back Anti-Crime Unit as Shootings Spike.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 14, 2020)

Being that the guy is from San Fran and has lived and worked there for years. I bet you he is a liberal. And yet? Apparently that isn't good enough for the mob. The mob rules.

His crime?

Well here is his quote:

In a statement announcing his decision to step down, Garrels apologized for the harm his words caused, only slightly disputing the absurd charge against him. " I do not believe I have ever said that it is important to collect the art of white men," he said, according to artnet.com. "I have said that it is important that we do not exclude consideration of the art of white men."

In theory that staff at the museum all have degrees, many advanced. And yet him saying they will still bring in art from white people is beyond the pale.









						Museum Curator Resigns After He Is Accused of Racism for Saying He Would Still Collect Art From White Men
					

Irate employees of the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art said the removal of Gary Garrels was "non-negotiable."




					reason.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nothing but professional complainers.  Don't look at behavior.  Don't look at lifestyle.  Blame the CDC because of a disease.  Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Radical left has infiltrated EVERYWHERE in Government and this is what happens...*
*Remember the tactics used by " Muslims " Taqiyya and Kitmān ...well the Democrats are
using Saul Alinsky's Tactics..
*
*Here are the 13 tactics again.....*


"Power is not only what you have but what the enemy thinks you have. Power is derived from 2 main sources – money and people. 'Have-Nots' must build power from flesh and blood."
"Never go outside the expertise of your people."
"Whenever possible go outside the expertise of the enemy."
"Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules."
"Ridicule is man's most potent weapon. There is no defense. It’s irrational. It’s infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions."
"A good tactic is one your people enjoy."
"A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag."
"Keep the pressure on."
"The threat is usually more terrifying than the thing itself. Imagination and ego can dream up many more consequences than any activist."
"The major premise for tactics is the development of operations that will maintain a constant pressure upon the opposition."
"If you push a negative hard and deep enough it will break through into its counterside. Violence from the other side can win the public to your side because the public sympathizes with the underdog."
"The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative."
"Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it. Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions."


*That is what is happening here in AMERICA .....!!!!!!!
THEY ARE USING " OUR " SYSTEM AGAINST AMERICA !!!
I CAN'T EMPHISIZE THIS ENOUGH....!!

EVERY LIBERAL WHO COMES ON THIS FORUM IS UTILIZING
THESE TACTICS, ONCE YOU UNDERSTAND THE " ENEMY "
YOU CAN BEAT THEM....!

THESE WHIMPY PUSSIFIED MIDDLE OF THE ROAD INDIVIDUALS
NEED TO GET SOME F@#KING COJONES AND TAKE THE FIGHT TO 
THESE PIECES OF SHIT.......*


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Being that the guy is from San Fran and has lived and worked there for years. I bet you he is a liberal. And yet? Apparently that isn't good enough for the mob. The mob rules.
> 
> His crime?
> 
> ...


On the other hand, Reason's attempts to be serious often turn out to be unintentional satire.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Being that the guy is from San Fran and has lived and worked there for years. I bet you he is a liberal. And yet? Apparently that isn't good enough for the mob. The mob rules.
> 
> His crime?
> 
> ...





Desert Hound said:


> Being that the guy is from San Fran and has lived and worked there for years. I bet you he is a liberal. And yet? Apparently that isn't good enough for the mob. The mob rules.
> 
> His crime?
> 
> ...



*BOYCOTT THE MUSEUM......It's as simple as that....!*
*No money, No Museum....!

That's what is going to happen to ALL of these AMERICAN Sports !

NFL
MLB
NHL
NBA*
*MLS

ALL OF THESE SPORTS ARE GOING TO BE BOYCOTTED BIG TIME....!!!*
*The revenue is going to tank and they will either go back to providing
a consumer based entertainment or this shit pile Political stance these
once successful sports enterprises have taken will bring about a miserable financial death...!!!

REAL AMERICANS DO NOT WANT POLITICS IN SPORTS....!!
THE ATHLETES CAN SHOVE IT AND GO F@#K THEMSELVES IF THEY
THINK " WE THE PEOPLE " WANT TO PAY MONEY AND LISTEN/VIEW
THEIR POLITICAL STATEMENTS....
I LITERALLY HAVE INTERACTED WITH THOUSANDS OF DIEHARD
SPORTS INDIVIDUALS AND 95 + % HAVE SAID " F@#K THEM " !!!

NO WE WILL NOT PAY A PENNY TO INDIRECTLY SUPPORT THIS CRAP !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

ViacomCBS Terminates Nick Cannon Over Anti-Semitic Remarks, Does Not Mention Anti-White Remarks | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

WATCH: Nick Cannon: White People Are ‘A Little Less,’ ‘Closer To Animals,’ ‘True Savages’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Trump On Black People Killed By Police: ‘So Are White People’
					

President Trump dismissed the notion that black Americans are killed by police in disproportionate numbers, telling CBS News that police kill white Americans too.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

We're all white supremacists now
					

One of the most disturbing things about our already unsettling times is the way the left is forcing ugly binary choices on Americans.The most obvious example is how the phrase




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283385378594885634


----------



## messy (Jul 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We're all white supremacists now
> 
> 
> One of the most disturbing things about our already unsettling times is the way the left is forcing ugly binary choices on Americans.The most obvious example is how the phrase
> ...


You realize that only dipshits say “all lives matter,” don’t you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> You realize that only dipshits say “all lives matter,” don’t you?


Dipshits, like you, are the ones that say "black lives matter" but only care about black lives when they're lost to white cops.  You realize that, don't you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

LMAO!  "I demand an apology because you fired me for my hate speech."  Welcome to the real world, hypocrite.









						Nick Cannon Demands Full Ownership of ‘Wild ‘N Out,’ Says ViacomCBS on ‘Wrong Side of History’
					

UPDATED: Actor and TV host Nick Cannon has struck back at ViacomCBS, hours after he was dropped by the media giant for making anti-Semitic comments on his podcast. Cannon has asked for ownership of his MTV and VH1 series "Wild 'N Out," as well as an apology from the company. In a lengthy...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2020)

Black beans matter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283221019684110337


----------



## messy (Jul 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Black beans matter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283221019684110337


LOL. That oughta bring in those Hispanic votes in Texas. Dad’s gonna need them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Biden is doing worse than Clinton among Hispanic voters
					

Joe Biden is reaching heights that Hillary Clinton never did this late in the campaign against Donald Trump. The former vice president holds a significant national lead of around 10 points and is over 50% support.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> LOL. That oughta bring in those Hispanic votes in Texas. Dad’s gonna need them.


Texas what, libtard?









						Navarrette: I'll let you in on a little secret: Latinos don't like Biden
					

Don’t be surprised if the most anti-Latino president in the last half century starts...




					www.mysanantonio.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> You realize that only dipshits say “all lives matter,” don’t you?


There you go again Ms. Dolezal


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Time to bring "stop and frisk" back to New York.  Well, that's ONLY if you want to stop black people from dying.









						Three driveby shootings in 20 minutes raise alarms over rising gun violence in New York City
					

NYPD reported 35 people were shot in 28 separate shootings between Friday and Sunday. One shooting left a one-year-old boy dead.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

I wonder why CNN won't report this story...









						Larry Elder says Black Lives Matter movement is 'bogus,' urges voters to look at Trump's results
					

Radio talk show host and bestselling author, Larry Elder, discusses the real issues plaguing the Black community in America today.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I wonder why CNN won't report this story...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd pay to see Don Lemon & Larry Elder have a chat about current affairs....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe she's right... we need more surgeons that play hairdresser.  









						Woman who woke up from surgery with hair braided by doctor makes the case for more Black physicians: 'It can save lives'
					

One woman’s tweet about her experience with a Black doctor went viral, increasing the call for more Black medical professionals. Yahoo Life spoke to both India Marshall and her surgeon, Dr. Jewel Greywoode.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'd pay to see Don Lemon & Larry Elder have a chat about current affairs....


Don's head would be in Elder's lap 5 minutes in...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> You realize that only dipshits say “all lives matter,” don’t you?


Black lives are starting to mean less and less than any other race.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Megan-Thee-Hoodrat.  Thank God this herd thins itself.  Black Lives Splatter!









						Rapper Megan Thee Stallion was shot multiple times: "I'm incredibly grateful to be alive"
					

The "Savage" singer says she was the target of a shooting and is expected to fully recover after surgery.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks like they have to redo it... the "artist" forgot to include her muffin top.









						Mayor says sculpture of protester on Colston plinth ‘will have to be removed’
					

Marvin Rees said the sculpture was erected in Bristol without permission.




					uk.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

People coming together to clean up graffiti.  Trump is unifying the masses.









						Protester splatters red paint over Black Lives Matter mural just days after it debuted outside Trump Tower
					

A counter-protester defaced the Black Lives Matter street mural outside Trump Tower in New York City only days after it was unveiled.The mural was painted on Manhattan’s Fifth Avenue after being commissioned by mayor Bill de Blasio.




					uk.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2020)

Too funny, this is what you get for cowering to the mob.









						NYPD Chief Who Knelt With Protesters Ends Up Violently Assaulted By the Mob
					

You will never appease all of them.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too funny, this is what you get for cowering to the mob.
> View attachment 8161View attachment 8162
> 
> 
> ...


They've had their right to assemble.  It's time to just water cannon and pepper spray them now.  All of them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Quite a country the white man has created here.  Where else can 2 uneducated hoodrats be "fly" enough to do this?  No oppression here, losers.









						Cardi B defends husband for buying daughter Kulture, 2, a £10,000 bag
					

'If I’m fly, and daddy’s fly, then so is the kid'.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

No, dumbshit, Breonna's "murderer" is her idiotic boyfriend that shot at cops through a closed door and got her killed.









						Nuggets forward Jerami Grant sticks to talking about Breonna Taylor’s death during interview
					

Instead of talking about basketball, Nuggets forward Jerami Grant only wanted to bring attention to Breonna Taylor’s death on Wednesday.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They've had their right to assemble.  It's time to just water cannon and pepper spray them now.  All of them.


And dogs.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

messy said:


> You realize that only dipshits say “all lives matter,” don’t you?



*SO YOUR LIFE DOESN'T MATTER......??????











GO AHEAD " SHITHEAD ".....SQUIRM ALL YOU WANT...!*


----------



## messy (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Quite a country the white man has created here.  Where else can 2 uneducated hoodrats be "fly" enough to do this?  No oppression here, losers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the one hand it’s cool that you follow black people who are much more intelligent and talented and wealthy than you, but you gotta get over the jealousy, man. It’s burning you up.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

messy said:


> On the one hand it’s cool that you follow black people who are much more intelligent and talented and wealthy than you, but you gotta get over the jealousy, man. It’s burning you up.



*Go suck on a Toad....you're continuously stinging from your inabilities.... 
and with " All " women.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Damn... sometimes those token invitations just don't pan out.  









						NASCAR Fans Apparently Booed Bubba Wallace, Cheered When He Wrecked At Bristol - NESN.com
					

Darrell Wallace Jr. in recent weeks has become one of NASCAR’s most popular drivers. However, as the only African American driver on the sport’s top level, as well as the driver at the center of NASCAR’s racism conversation, Wallace still has many haters. That was evident Wednesday at Bristol...




					nesn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

messy said:


> On the one hand it’s cool that you follow black people who are much more intelligent and talented and wealthy than you, but you gotta get over the jealousy, man. It’s burning you up.


Well, let's see... I have a college degree.  Belcalis... sorry, Tranny B., is a junior college dropout and Kiari... sorry, Offset, at best has a high school diploma.  Both hoodrats have criminal backgrounds... but don't all black "musicians" at this point?

LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Danaysha, Kaira and Tymaya.  Damn... I hate oppressive white cops!









						3 Women Arrested For Attacking Spirit Airlines Employees
					

CBS4's David Sutta reports Danaysha Akia Cuthbert Dixon, Kaira Candida Ferguson and Tymaya Monique Wright are facing battery charges.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

messy said:


> On the one hand it’s cool that you follow black people who are much more intelligent and talented and wealthy than you, but you gotta get over the jealousy, man. It’s burning you up.


Now now Rachael your arrogance is laughable...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Black savages matter!  Can't decide if these are disciples of Stephon Clark or Rayshard Brooks.  Both like to beat women.  George Floyd just likes to put guns to their bellies.  I love how mama, of the drop kick hoodrat, gave us the standard "mah baby dindu nuffin wrong... it wuh an axident".  LMAO!  And look at the fucking feral hoodrat filming the entire thing.  Any reason why they SHOULDN'T be profiled?  You know the ferals sit around and laugh at these videos days later.  Not this time, though.  These savages are in jail.









						Disturbing video shows teens beating pregnant mom, kicking toddler
					

A group of teens pummeled a pregnant Illinois mom — and even drop-kicked her helpless tot — during a caught-on-video brawl, according to footage and reports. The disturbing confrontatio…




					nypost.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

LMAO!  Oh gosh... ain't no more "life changing meetings" for black men, wearing sweat pants, with no money in their pockets.  Poor Starbucks.









						'We Ain’t Shopping at Starbucks No More': Seattle Protesters Call for Boycott
					

Protesters marched through Seattle, Washington, on July 16, in a demonstration calling for a boycott of the Starbucks coffee chain.Footage of the march shows protesters chanting “we ain’t shopping at Starbucks no more.” Protesters called for Starbucks to cut all ties with and support for Seattle...




					uk.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Danaysha, Kaira and Tymaya.  Damn... I hate oppressive white cops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I wonder if they can get their money back from the Democrat reprogramming classes.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

LOL... even why to try to protect black people... nothing but bitching.









						'Stargirl' actress Anjelika Washington says she once confronted producer over stunt double in blackface
					

The 22-year-old opened up about racism she's experienced while working in Hollywood.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep.



*O what I would have gave ( Or would give....) to see Sheriff Clarke stand up and treat Don " Limon " like *
*Jim Everett did Jim Rome.......That would be priceless...! 





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *O what I would have gave ( Or would give....) to see Sheriff Clarke stand up and treat Don " Limon " like *
> *Jim Everett did Jim Rome.......That would be priceless...!
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Lemonade was going to cry.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I wonder if they can get their money back from the Democrat reprogramming classes.*


They should get some kind of compensation for those ridiculous fucking names.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I wonder if they can get their money back from the Democrat reprogramming classes.*


Never let the state parent your children.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never let the state parent your children.


How do you feel about letting the church parent your children?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> How do you feel about letting the church parent your children?


Urine idiot.
Parents are the only parents, dumbass.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Lenard THA Fraud coming to the rescue of former gang banger Nick Cannon.  Are ANY black celebrities NOT former hoodrats?  Black Crimes Matter!









						Charlamagne Tha God Says Nick Cannon Was Fired Because Jews ‘Have the Power’
					

Radio host Charlamagne tha God said Wednesday that he believes Nick Cannon was fired by ViacomCBS because Jewish people "have the power" in the media landscape.“Listen, Nick is my guy. I hate it had to be him, but that’s what you can do when you have the power. And if there’s one thing Jewish...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

Towering my ass, enjoy hell Johnny.








						John Lewis, Towering Figure of Civil Rights Era, Dies at 80 (Published 2020)
					

Images of his beating at Selma shocked the nation and led to swift passage of the 1965 Voting Rights Act. He was later called the conscience of the Congress.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Towering my ass, enjoy hell Johnny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did he do to upset you so?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> What did he do to upset you so?


Just another liberal piece of shit that out lived his usefulness .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

This dumb cunt is one of your leaders?








						Pelosi Blames Trump for 'Kidnapping Protesters,' Paints Violent Antifa as 'First Amendment Speech'
					

Check out what she's trying to pull...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

Federal Employees Receive Anti-Racist Training, Including the Lesson That 'Virtually All White People' Contribute to Racism
					

Get ready to meet yourself.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

VIDEO: Crowd Boos Bubba Wallace After He's Announced, Cheers After He Crashes
					

Bubba Wallace was greeted with loud booing from those in attendance at NASCAR's Cup Series All-Star Race at Bristol, Tennessee this week.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Federal Employees Receive Anti-Racist Training, Including the Lesson That 'Virtually All White People' Contribute to Racism
> 
> 
> Get ready to meet yourself.
> ...


What in the name of Sam Hill is this garbage?!
Oh, its the federal government, nevermind.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another liberal piece of shit that out lived his usefulness .


Thank you for honestly demonstrating the depth of your thought on this issue.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another liberal piece of shit that out lived his usefulness .


You're not saddened to hear the news of the passing of a great civil rights leader?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for honestly demonstrating the depth of your thought on this issue.


You’re welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> You're not saddened to hear the news of the passing of a great civil rights leader?


No, not this douche bag.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, not this douche bag.


They all look alike to Marco Rubio --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284562202700242945


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> They all look alike to Marco Rubio --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284562202700242945


So that’s where “they all look alike” comes from.
I’m not touching that one.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that’s where “they all look alike” comes from.
> I’m not touching that one.


You just did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> You're not saddened to hear the news of the passing of a great civil rights leader?


He lost me with his sit in and only partisan impeachment.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for honestly demonstrating the depth of your thought on this issue.



*Have you always been this weak......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

So this is where they get “angry black woman”?
What a cunt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

Opinion: Remember, the Violence Inflicted on John Lewis, Was the Result of Democrat Governance
					

The Violence inflicted on congressman John Lewis in his youth, was purely a result of Democrat governance.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

Bill de Blasio: New York Jail Population is Smallest Since WWII, and the City's 'Safer For It and Better For It'
					

Is it?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

North Carolina Teachers Union Calls for Illegal Immigrant Benefits and Universal Income Before School Starts Back
					

Forward with progress...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

Dems Propose $350B Reparations Measure to 'Address Systemic Racism'
					

Senate Democrats are proposing a $350 billion measure designed specifically to "address systemic racism and historic underinvestment in communities of color."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He lost me with his sit in and only partisan impeachment.
> View attachment 8186


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He lost me with his sit in and only partisan impeachment.
> View attachment 8186


He was a race grifter.
He rode the 1960's civil rights wave all the way past the first "black" President.
Jesse J out grifted and out lived him tho.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dems Propose $350B Reparations Measure to 'Address Systemic Racism'
> 
> 
> Senate Democrats are proposing a $350 billion measure designed specifically to "address systemic racism and historic underinvestment in communities of color."
> ...


The ultimate grift.
If it happens, (and it wont) I'm gonna cash in my 3%.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He was a race grifter.
> He rode the 1960's civil rights wave all the way past the first "black" President.
> Jesse J out grifted and out lived him tho.


Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ultimate grift.
> If it happens, (and it wont) I'm gonna cash in my 3%.


Why not?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why not?


I asked one of these "reparation" advocates on twatter how much slave blood would one need to qualify and he said, "one drop".
I dont know how the hell they would figure it out with all the mixed blood in our country.
Pretty sure espola, hunker dunker, and messy are out.
Maybe wyte choklit can get an honorary pedigree.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I asked one of these "reparation" advocates on twatter how much slave blood would one need to qualify and he said, "one drop".
> I dont know how the hell they would figure it out with all the mixed blood in our country.
> Pretty sure espola, hunker dunker, and messy are out.
> Maybe wyte choklit can get an honorary pedigree.


Dick, you’re a racist.  Accept it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So this is where they get “angry black woman”?
> What a cunt.
> View attachment 8191



*My message to " Karen " Bass....GO F@#K YOURSELF !*
*
You and YOUR CRIMINAL Party tried/ and are trying to take down a duly elected
President and the Country he is representing very well....

So " WE THE PEOPLE " are supposed to Kowtow when one of Yours zeros out,
but it's OK for YOU and YOURS to destroy AMERICA and attempt multiple Coups
on a Duly elected President.......
*
*GO F@#K YOURSELF YOU SLIMY PIECE OF DONKEY DUNG....!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Dick, you’re a racist.  Accept it.



*" Bob "....Urine IDIOT....face the TRUTH once in awhile...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Dick, you’re a racist.  Accept it.


Now that was completely uncalled for.
(and stop calling me Shirley)


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Now that was completely uncalled for.
> (and stop calling me Shirley)


Oh you’re here too.  I might have known. Where there’s a nincom there’s always a poop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I asked one of these "reparation" advocates on twatter how much slave blood would one need to qualify and he said, "one drop".
> I dont know how the hell they would figure it out with all the mixed blood in our country.
> Pretty sure espola, hunker dunker, and messy are out.
> Maybe wyte choklit can get an honorary pedigree.


Looks like a pay day for me too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ultimate grift.
> If it happens, (and it wont) I'm gonna cash in my 3%.


You have always been a 3%r.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2020)

1619 Project Founder Ups Her Racism Game, Decides Asians Aren't 'People of Color'
					

It's almost like race is simply a tool she uses to push her preferred narratives.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2020)

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2020)

How do you not love this guy?


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another liberal piece of shit that out lived his usefulness .


Take a pill, man. Lose the hatred for civil rights activists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds reasonable.
> View attachment 8198


Well, she's the expert.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

Trump is clearly losing his marbles.
He bragged about his cognitive test. 
On Fox News, Chris Wallace said to him “they show you a picture of an elephant and ask ‘what’s that?’”
He’s the greatest embarrassment of any president in history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Oh you’re here too.  I might have known. Where there’s a nincom there’s always a poop.


Apology accepted.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

I love Cuban’s response to the talk radio guy who said he will abandon the Mavericks if they kneel during the anthem.
He demanded that the idiot go his boss and demand they play the anthem before he starts work every day...he also said “bye.”
As the pendulum always does, it’s swinging back.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

*B*lack *L*oves *M*urder.









						More than 60 shot, 12 fatally, in Chicago weekend violence
					

CHICAGO — The violence continues across Chicago after 12 people were killed and more than 60 were shot over the weekend. Chicago police say since 6 p,m. Friday through midnight Sunday, 63 people we…




					wgntv.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He lost me with his sit in and only partisan impeachment.
> View attachment 8186


In fairness, Joe, he looks confused... like someone walked him over there, told him to sit and be quiet.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> I love Cuban’s response to the talk radio guy who said he will abandon the Mavericks if they kneel during the anthem.
> He demanded that the idiot go his boss and demand they play the anthem before he starts work every day...he also said “bye.”
> As the pendulum always does, it’s swinging back.


The anthem isn't the problem.  Black criminals being made into heroes because they fought and shot at police is the problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Probably have to cut this scene, too... glad I already own a copy.  I'm worried, Joe, that it depicts black criminals unfairly.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds reasonable.
> View attachment 8198


See?  I always knew it was possible for black folks to be racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

"They stopped a brother."  LMAO!  I guess black people are now immune to traffic stops as part of the ZERO ACCOUNTABILITY movement.  Too bad they didn't drag the wig wearing bitch to jail for interfering in a police action.









						Congresswoman Maxine Waters jumps out of her car to intervene as black man stopped by police
					

California congresswoman Maxine Waters went to assist a black man who was pulled over by police in Los Angeles this weekend.In a video shared online, Ms Waters parked her SUV and said she intervened to see what Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) officers were doing when they pulled a black man...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Take a pill, man. Lose the hatred for civil rights activists.


I have nothing against him for that, he just has John McCain-George Bush-John Roberts syndrome,
they all lost their fucking minds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> See?  I always knew it was possible for black folks to be racist.


And I thought you were bad.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds reasonable.
> View attachment 8198



*Jamille Hill is a " Racist ".....I can see it in her eyes....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> See?  I always knew it was possible for black folks to be racist.


Wild eyed racist.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wild eyed racist.


Only a pussy would call the members of the minority group racists.
Jesus, what weak little losers you are.
When whyte choklit returns from Europe, I’m gonna have him explain to you how not to be a little white bitch who cries when the minorities are mean to him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Makes perfect sense... Dwight doesn't believe in condoms, either.  Just 'ax' him.









						Dwight Howard, again not wearing a mask in Orlando bubble, said he doesn’t believe in vaccinations
					

During an Instagram Live on Sunday afternoon, Lakers center Dwight Howard again made controversial comments inside the NBA’s bubble in Florida.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Only a pussy would call the members of the minority group racists.
> Jesus, what weak little losers you are.
> When whyte choklit returns from Europe, I’m gonna have him explain to you how not to be a little white bitch who cries when the minorities are mean to him.


I know... black folks are immune to everything.  Just a poor group of victims that can't hang with everyone else.

May be time to paint some more streets?  Perhaps a cul-de-sac?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Only a pussy would call the members of the minority group racists.
> Jesus, what weak little losers you are.
> When whyte choklit returns from Europe, I’m gonna have him explain to you how not to be a little white bitch who cries when the minorities are mean to him.


They are the most racist group, just changed hoods.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Only a pussy would call the members of the minority group racists.
> Jesus, what weak little losers you are.
> When whyte choklit returns from Europe, I’m gonna have him explain to you how not to be a little white bitch who cries when the minorities are mean to him.


Rachael, you are one judgmental little bitch....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2020)

Peaceful protest.








						Chicago Police Release Video Showing 'Ambush' by Antifa/BLM Rioters Who Attacked Them, Injuring 49 Cops
					

This was an all-out attack...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2020)

Fuck the NBA, NFL and now MLB.








						San Francisco Giants manager, some players, kneel during national anthem
					

Gabe Kapler shared his plans when he addressed the team earlier Monday, and he said everyone would be supported by the Giants.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael, you are one judgmental little bitch....


Call ‘em as I see ‘em.
Only a whiny little bitch pussy complains about being victimized by “black racism.”
Here’s the definition...

noun
prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against a person or people on the basis of their membership of a particular racial or ethnic group, typically one that is a minority or marginalized.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Call ‘em as I see ‘em.
> Only a whiny little bitch pussy complains about being victimized by “black racism.”
> Here’s the definition...
> 
> ...


What does typically mean to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2020)

Donald Trump: 'Game over for Me' if Players Kneel During National Anthem
					

President Donald Trump on Tuesday responded to renewed player protests at sporting events during the national anthem.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald Trump: 'Game over for Me' if Players Kneel During National Anthem
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump on Tuesday responded to renewed player protests at sporting events during the national anthem.
> ...


He didn't know the game is over for him already?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Only a pussy would call the members of the minority group racists.
> Jesus, what weak little losers you are.
> When whyte choklit returns from Europe, I’m gonna have him explain to you how not to be a little white bitch who cries when the minorities are mean to him.


I sense a little hostility.
Are you ok?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Call ‘em as I see ‘em.
> Only a whiny little bitch pussy complains about being victimized by “black racism.”
> Here’s the definition...
> 
> ...


Right...what ever you say Rachael....you arrogant white bitch.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I sense a little hostility.
> Are you ok?


Tired of little pussy snowflake Whitey, is all.
Man up and be an American.
Do you think you can? Support equal rights and oppose systemic racism? 
I think you can.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Tired of little pussy snowflake Whitey, is all.
> Man up and be an American.
> Do you think you can? Support equal rights and oppose systemic racism?
> I think you can.


I love you too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Call ‘em as I see ‘em.
> Only a whiny little bitch pussy complains about being victimized by “black racism.”
> Here’s the definition...
> 
> ...


What's your point?  If black people had it their way, they'd be the ONLY race.  You actually think blacks can't be racist?   You gonna give me that "we ain't gotz da power or da money" bullshit?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Tired of little pussy snowflake Whitey, is all.
> Man up and be an American.
> Do you think you can? Support equal rights and oppose systemic racism?
> I think you can.


Blacks have equal rights.  Many of them just don't have equal ability.  Why is that everybody else's fault?  How far must the bar be lowered so "all blacks" can feel special?  There is no systemic racism.  But maybe one day you'll ask yourself why there is so much racism towards blacks.  

You familiar with the expression "maybe it's not everyone else... maybe it's me"?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What's your point?  If black people had it their way, they'd be the ONLY race.  You actually think blacks can't be racist?   You gonna give me that "we ain't gotz da power or da money" bullshit?


No, it's hypocrisy. They are allowed to be racist against whites. That is the only racism that is acceptable in the current climate. Sad but true. There is no debate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

Bitch Bitch Bitch.









						Kevin Hart talks Hollywood's resistance to him as an action star, sends love to grieving 'Die Hart' co-star John Travolta
					

Kevin Hart enrolls in a school for action stars run by a lunatic John Travolta in new Quibi series "Die Hart."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

Ghetto Lottery... alive and well.









						Thousands of workers walk off jobs to ‘strike for Black lives’
					

Thousands of workers walk off their jobs to strike for black lives.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

More racism!  Let me point out that Huff and Puff Post is a liberal trash mag.









						The BMI Is Racist And Useless. Here's How To Measure Health Instead.
					

Body mass index numbers don't give a full picture of well-being, and they yield to discrimination against marginalized bodies.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Only a pussy would call the members of the minority group racists.
> Jesus, what weak little losers you are.
> When whyte choklit returns from Europe, I’m gonna have him explain to you how not to be a little white bitch who cries when the minorities are mean to him.


*" Messy " " Messy "....are you so weak you now have members of the KKK to protect
your fragile ass....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)

BLM indeed...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

About damned time.  At least Trump cares about saving black lives... even if the black mayor gets her feelings hurt.









						Chicago won't see 'Portland-style deployment' of federal agents, Mayor Lori Lightfoot says
					

Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot said Tuesday that President Donald Trump would not be deploying unnamed federal officers to the city.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> About damned time.  At least Trump cares about saving black lives... even if the black mayor gets her feelings hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*She'll wish she took the Federal Troops when the budget comes up....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

*B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder!  I guess, if they're already dead, find a good funeral and kill their family and friends.  Can we blame a white cop?  Trump?

Oh wait!  That's right.  The BLACK mayor said Trump needs to keep help OUT of Chicago.  Black lives don't matter to her.









						15 injured in Chicago drive-by shooting at funeral for man killed in drive-by shooting
					

Fifteen people were shot in a drive-by shooting in Chicago on Tuesday at a funeral for a victim of another drive-by shooting, Chicago Police said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder!  I guess, if they're already dead, find a good funeral and kill their family and friends.  Can we blame a white cop?  Trump?
> 
> Oh wait!  That's right.  The BLACK mayor said Trump needs to keep help OUT of Chicago.  Black lives don't matter to her.
> 
> ...


Who was that guy who shot all those people in Vegas? What color was he, again? How many did he kill?
And that guy in the school in Newton, CT? What color was he? How many kids did he kill?
And that high school in Florida? Stoneman Douglas? What color was that murderer again?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Who was that guy who shot all those people in Vegas? What color was he, again? How many did he kill?
> And that guy in the school in Newton, CT? What color was he? How many kids did he kill?
> And that high school in Florida? Stoneman Douglas? What color was that murderer again?


But... but... but... but...   LMAO!  You fucking idiot.  All of those combined equal 1 month of black on black murders in Chicago.  Fucking pathetic.

My leg is exhausted from kicking your ass every single day.


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> But... but... but... but...   LMAO!  You fucking idiot.  All of those combined equal 1 month of black on black murders in Chicago.  Fucking pathetic.
> 
> My leg is exhausted from kicking your ass every single day.


Sorry bud...not close. Go do your homework, son.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Sorry bud...not close. Go do your homework, son.


I've done the homework.  That's how I destroy your ass with every post.  And I won't even bother bringing up mass shootings by black men.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Will someone wake me up when the criminal behavior decreases?  Maybe a few actually sticking around to raise their future criminals?









						Black men face high discrimination and depression, even as their education and incomes rise
					

Are you a highly educated and relatively wealthy Black man in the U.S.? Studies that we have done and also those by others show that you are at increased risk of discrimination and depression. Our research on the intersection of race and gender in the U.S. shows that while education and income...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Who was that guy who shot all those people in Vegas? What color was he, again? How many did he kill?
> And that guy in the school in Newton, CT? What color was he? How many kids did he kill?
> And that high school in Florida? Stoneman Douglas? What color was that murderer again?


Mostly white folk were shot in these incidents, they don't count.
Just try saying all lives matter.
Go ahead Rachael, you can do it...say 'all lives matter'...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Who was that guy who shot all those people in Vegas? What color was he, again? How many did he kill?
> And that guy in the school in Newton, CT? What color was he? How many kids did he kill?
> And that high school in Florida? Stoneman Douglas? What color was that murderer again?


By the way, dummy, the total number you brought up is 92.  So with blacks killing each other 7 times per day, on average, that's about 2 weeks worth.  Or, as they say in Chicago, last weekend.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

If they are not really police hauling people away in Portland, it's not really illegal to resist them, right?  Or even arrest them?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mostly white folk were shot in these incidents, they don't count.
> Just try saying all lives matter.
> Go ahead Rachael, you can do it...say 'all lives matter'...


If I were a stupid old pig in denial, say like you are, I’d say all lives matter. Except you’re old, so according to Trump your life doesn’t matter.
But I’m not, so I will say what matters more...Black Lives Matter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> If I were a stupid old pig in denial, say like you are, I’d say all lives matter. Except you’re old, so according to Trump your life doesn’t matter.
> But I’m not, so I will say what matters more...Black Lives Matter.


Black lives don't matter to black people.  Who are they supposed to matter to now?


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Who was that guy who shot all those people in Vegas? What color was he, again? How many did he kill?
> And that guy in the school in Newton, CT? What color was he? How many kids did he kill?
> And that high school in Florida? Stoneman Douglas? What color was that murderer again?


*The Color of DEATH....*
*They were all " Initiating " for " Black Lives Matter "......
BLM is a KKK front for the DEMOCRATS who treat humans like shit....
Just ask the DNC's " Margaret Sanger " about attempts to Exterminate a race of Humans...







The Democrats new LOGO....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> If I were a stupid old pig in denial, say like you are, I’d say all lives matter. Except you’re old, so according to Trump your life doesn’t matter.
> But I’m not, so I will say what matters more...Black Lives Matter.


More than what?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More than what?


More than the Stupid People phrase “all lives matter.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> More than the Stupid People phrase “all lives matter.”


All lives matter, 'tard.  Black lives are no more important than anyone else's.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> All lives matter, 'tard.  Black lives are no more important than anyone else's.


Nor less.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> If I were a stupid old pig in denial, say like you are, I’d say all lives matter. Except you’re old, so according to Trump your life doesn’t matter.
> But I’m not, so I will say what matters more...Black Lives Matter.


Rachael, Rachael, Rachel, you really are a fucked up ignorant piece of shit....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Nor less.


All lives are precious.
All lives matter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Nor less.


Yeah... we agree... 'nor less'.  So maybe instead of blaming cops and blocking traffic of working people, take your message and energy to the people that are responsible for 90% of black deaths... OTHER BLACK PEOPLE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2020)

I ate a cookie with white chocolate chips today.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I ate a cookie with white chocolate chips today.


Sorry, Joe, but until black lives matter... your cookie can't matter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

Black Losers Matter.









						Ohio man in custody after kneeling on White toddler's neck
					

Isaiah Jackson, 20, has been put in jail after being out on parole and awaits new felony charges after a photo circulated on social media showing him posing with his knee to the neck of a crying, White 2-year-old boy alongside a message referencing Black Lives Matter.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black Losers Matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is for you @outlaw









						Five Washington Teens Save Female Deputy Who Was Allegedly Being Choked By DUI Suspect
					

A group of Washington teens sprung into action Saturday and saved a King County deputy who was allegedly being choked by a DUI suspect.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> This one is for you @outlaw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome... and I think I saw a black kid in that photo, too.  No doubt he'll be labeled an Uncle Tom for doing the brave and right thing.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's awesome... and I think I saw a black kid in that photo, too.  No doubt he'll be labeled an Uncle Tom for doing the brave and right thing.


Yep looked like a mixed group that did the right thing and helped out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Poor Mook.  13-year contract for just under $400,000,000.  I mean, what an oppressive country this is for black men.  Should we riot?









						Sources: Betts, Dodgers have $365M extension
					

Combined with the one-year, $27 million contract he's currently playing out, Mookie Betts' total deal with the Dodgers comes to 13 years and $392 million.




					www.espn.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Poor Mook.  13-year contract for just under $400,000,000.  I mean, what an oppressive country this is for black men.  Should we riot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh my.....Gov Gavin Gruesome is salivating over those figures...*
*Right out of the earners pockets and straight into to the unfunded*
*pension accounts.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

WORD.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Get Woke, Go Broke. A&E Ratings Drop By Half After Caving to People Who Don't Watch A&E
					

Funny how the people making these decisions never have to live with them




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WORD.
> View attachment 8276




*They can stick " Black Lives Matter " up their collective asses...
MLB can suck a great big Democrat Donkey Dong....
F@#K THEM.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Yep looked like a mixed group that did the right thing and helped out.


Great story, just another example why women should not be police officers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WORD.
> View attachment 8276


Thank God... someone with balls AND a fucking brain.  That said, my Dodgers kicked the living shit out of the Giants, 2 games in a row, and I hope their pussified manager gets fired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Dumb cunts.








						WATCH: WNBA Players Walk Off Basketball Court When National Anthem Starts Playing
					

Disrespecting the country by walking off the basketball court is part of a new initiative adopted by the Women's National Basketball Association (WNBA) that is somehow supposed to heighten the




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

At least act like you are part of the human race.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

I know blacks can’t be racist, but they sure can be bigots.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least act like you are part of the human race.


Hood rats in their natural habitat.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

I guess Trump cares enough to be unpopular if it means saving black lives.  Too bad blacks don't care enough to save themselves.









						Chicago Activists, Community Leaders Struggle With 'Very Polarizing' Deployment of Federal Agents
					

As gun violence continues to plague the city of Chicago, President Donald Trump announced that federal agents will be deployed to the city




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dumb cunts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bye Felisha... LoQuisha... Kwaneesha... Propecia...

Not really a surprise that blacks want to defund police departments.  I would, too, if I wasn't smart enough to get away with bullshit crimes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

Blacks starting to get just a little sick of the lefty white camera-hogging act going on in Portland
					

Is the tide receding? Is some kind of high water mark now being reached?  It's not just that Blacks are laughing at the lefty white sheet show shambles going on in dumpster-fire Portland. Now they're getting disgusted.   PORTLAND, Ore. &...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

Bernell Tramell


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

More kindness and maturity shown by the local hoodrats in Chicago.  Darnell got his ass handed to him this time.









						A young man left London to join Israel's army because he wanted to defend the Jewish people but now believes the treatment of Palestinians is morally wrong
					

As a British teenager, Joel Carmel believed criticism of Israel was biased. But after he served as an army officer on the West Bank, his mind changed.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

That reminds me... a real classic.  "Say it again, Pinky.  Go whoop his white ass!  What da shit... uh uh... oh stop it... oh LAWD!"  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Part 2...

"hey... we cuh press charges... ah gotz it on video, cuh... he leakin'... you alright?  he break your teef?  Nah... bring amboolance".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Dedicated to Breonna Taylor... who died because her ex boyfriend is a drug dealer and her current boyfriend shot at cops.









						WNBA players walk off court before national anthem
					

"We are dedicating this season to Breonna Taylor, an outstanding EMT who was murdered over 130 days ago in her home," Liberty guard Layshia Clarendon. "We will say her name...We will be a voice for the voiceless."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

The rapper, whose real name is "I'm 41 and still don't have a real job..."









						Twitter 'walkout' planned after rapper's anti-Semitic tirade
					

"You choose to allow it on here. So we say: NoSafeSpaceForJewHate," said Stephen Pollard, editor of the Jewish Chronicle.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

Is this the good news thread?








						Michigan woman seen torching SUV, being knocked back after explosion, reports say
					

A Michigan woman has been arrested after investigators say viral video showed her torching an SUV and sparking an explosion that blew up in her face.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

Mike Ditka: 'If you can't respect our national anthem, get the he-- out of the country'
					

Mike Ditka didn’t hold back.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this the good news thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!  Goddamn... that's awesome.  Too bad the feral didn't catch on fire and burn a little longer.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Bye Felisha... LoQuisha... Kwaneesha... Propecia...
> 
> Not really a surprise that blacks want to defund police departments.  I would, too, if I wasn't smart enough to get away with bullshit crimes.










*BOYCOTT ALL SPORTS THAT IN ANY WAY SUPPORT *
*THE TREASONOUS " COMMUNIST/MARXIST BLACK LIVES MATTER " *
*CRIMINAL OPERATION....!!!


NO SUPPORT/NO FUNDING/NO PURCHASES....!!!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Black Lives Matter... unless you don't give them what they want... when they want it.  Ferals.









						300 Kids Dropped Off at Memphis Putt-Putt Center, All Hell Breaks Loose
					

A putt-putt center in Memphis came under siege by hundreds of kids.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Poor Mook.  13-year contract for just under $400,000,000.  I mean, what an oppressive country this is for black men.  Should we riot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s young and talented. 
You, not so much.
Can you imagine the pussy he gets?
You, not so much.
And again, your envy over his skin color is turning you green.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> He’s young and talented.
> You, not so much.
> Can you imagine the pussy he gets?
> You, not so much.
> And again, your envy over his skin color is turning you green.


Who hurt you?  Was it the big bad man?

Only in America could a black man make $400M for playing baseball.  One helluva country the white man has built.  I wonder if Mook will live in a black neighborhood.  Doubt it, eh Meth?  He knows they drop the property values.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Bye Felisha... LoQuisha... Kwaneesha... Propecia...
> 
> Not really a surprise that blacks want to defund police departments.  I would, too, if I wasn't smart enough to get away with bullshit crimes.


Their rating already suck. Guess what happens when you start offending about half your potential audience by doing this crap. 

Defund the WNBA.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Their rating already suck. Guess what happens when you start offending about half your potential audience by doing this crap.
> 
> Defund the WNBA.


It's private, dummy.
Defund NCAA football.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this the good news thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be the comedy thread at a min.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> It's private, dummy.
> Defund NCAA football.


No sh..t. 

But watching those idiots walk off because they want to virtue signal at some point is going to cost them money (ratings). 

To bad our public schools indoctrinate the concept the US is racist, we are bad, etc. If they spent more time teaching about the good the US has done in the world, you wouldn't see nearly as many idiots walking off, taking a knee, screaming defund the police, etc.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> It's private, dummy.
> Defund NCAA football.


NCAA football funds women's sports.  God damn you're an idiot.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> NCAA football funds women's sports.  God damn you're an idiot.


And if messy has a son rather than a daughter...NCAA football funds men's soccer as well.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

They may not be out looking for employment... but the libtards aren't sleeping in this fine Monday!









						California immigration activists chain themselves to Gov. Newsom's mansion
					

Protesters are demanding that California Gov. Gavin Newsom release all immigration detainees amid the pandemic.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

At some point your moderate Dem voters might say enough is enough. And stop voting for far leftists. That may require some self reflection however. 

Doing what they are doing probably helps Trump. As you watch the videos of the leftist destruction is that really the side you want to be on?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh, we all know, firsthand, how you fucked up Chicago.  You, the previous black, demotard mayor and your doppleganger.









						Chicago mayor defends her decision to work with federal agents but says they can't 'play police' when 'they don't know the first thing about our city'
					

Lightfoot said she wasn't working with Trump and that the situation was not similar to Portland, where federal agents showed up without an invitation.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> At some point your moderate Dem voters might say enough is enough. And stop voting for far leftists. That may require some self reflection however.
> 
> Doing what they are doing probably helps Trump. As you watch the videos of the leftist destruction is that really the side you want to be on?
> 
> View attachment 8320


Unreal.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And if messy has a son rather than a daughter...NCAA football funds men's soccer as well.


#defund NCAA football. Nobody gives a shit about men's college soccer, fools.
You know as much about soccer as you do about everything else...
And btw, DH, how about that increase in deaths you said wouldn't happen?
Jesus...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks like another big weekend for Blacks Love Murder in Chicongo.  I wonder if Breonna Taylor will get "justice".









						Chicago Weekend Shootings: 3 Dead, at Least 59 Wounded in Gun Violence
					

Three people were killed and at least 59 wounded in shootings across Chicago over the weekend, authorities said. The weekend shootings come as the city’s violence is under national scrutiny, with hundreds of federal agents being sent in to help quell a rise in shootings. The most recent fatality...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> #defund NCAA football. Nobody gives a shit about men's college soccer, fools.
> You know as much about soccer as you do about everything else...
> And btw, DH, how about that increase in deaths you said wouldn't happen?
> Jesus...


Hey, dumbass, football and basketball funds EVERY program.  Goddamn you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

With volume please.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268939501268660225


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> And btw, DH, how about that increase in deaths you said wouldn't happen?


When did I ever say deaths will not increase?

I have argued open up. 
I have argued take a look at who is actually at risk. 50% of all deaths are 80+ individuals. 
I have pointed out that when the press talked about positives, we did not see a correspondingly similar rise in deaths. 
Etc.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> With volume please.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268939501268660225


Fabulous ending... just slept him.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> When did I ever say deaths will not increase?
> 
> I have argued open up.
> I have argued take a look at who is actually at risk. 50% of all deaths are 80+ individuals.
> ...


You went to great lengths to minimize the deaths.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, dumbass, football and basketball funds EVERY program.  Goddamn you're a fucking moron.


The NFL is dumb enough (only in America), but to waste all that money and resources on football under the oversight of academic institutions is completely idiotic.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> The NFL is dumb enough (only in America), but to waste all that money and resources on football under the oversight of academic institutions is completely idiotic.


I would think you trannies are in favor of women's sports.  How else are you going to compete?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You went to great lengths to minimize the deaths.


You should get your criticism straight. 

You just said I said there wouldn't be an increase in deaths. 

When I point out what I actually have been arguing you switch it to minimize deaths. 

I also didn't minimize deaths. I have argued however based on what we have seen with the data we should open up.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You should get your criticism straight.
> 
> You just said I said there wouldn't be an increase in deaths.
> 
> ...


You absolutely minimized the death increase which anybody with a brain knew you were speaking too early. Now you have learned how wrong you were.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I would think you trannies are in favor of women's sports.  How else are you going to compete?


I like how you stupid people, like you and Ricky, use “gay” and “trans” as insults when they aren’t insults.

I think many straight white males who know what losers they are, despite their privilege, do this. 

Just work harder. Sometimes you get ahead that way, even if you’re dumb like you.
Oh, and keep your mouth shut, that will help.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

The "untold" story is that some actually PAID for theirs.









						There Is a Tremendous Untold Story of Black People on Bikes
					

The Black experience is more than civil rights and tragedy.




					www.bicycling.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> I like how you stupid people, like you and Ricky, use “gay” and “trans” as insults when they aren’t insults.
> 
> I think many straight white males who know what losers they are, despite their privilege, do this.
> 
> ...


Who used it as an insult?  I just said that you can't beat boys so you put on lipstick and compete against girls.  

What privilege do white boys have?  We pay for our Nikes and black kids steal theirs?


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who used it as an insult?  I just said that you can't beat boys so you put on lipstick and compete against girls.
> 
> What privilege do white boys have?  We pay for our Nikes and black kids steal theirs?


Interesting fantasies about men with lipstick...not your first. Whatever turns you on, “Outlaw.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Interesting fantasies about men with lipstick...not your first. Whatever turns you on, “Outlaw.”


Sorry... sold you short.  Lipstick and a maxi pad tucked in your ass cheaks.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Sorry... sold you short.  Lipstick and a maxi pad tucked in your ass cheaks.


Your thoughts give you away. 
But remember, it’s OK.
It’s even ok to be a republican when you’re gay...just be honest with yourself.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Your thoughts give you away.
> But remember, it’s OK.
> It’s even ok to be a republican when you’re gay...just be honest with yourself.


I'm not a Republican and I'm not gay.  I just needed to apologize for pretending lipstick is enough to make a male tranny seem female.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> He’s young and talented.
> You, not so much.
> Can you imagine the pussy he gets?
> You, not so much.
> And again, your envy over his skin color is turning you green.



*Stop watching Porn and Spanking your " Donkey ".....
Start TALKING to women and search for the TRUTH....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> I like how you stupid people, like you and Ricky, use “gay” and “trans” as insults when they aren’t insults.
> 
> I think many straight white males who know what losers they are, despite their privilege, do this.
> 
> ...


Queerbait.
Better?


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Queerbait.
> Better?


Listen, I totally understand that people like you and Outlaw have strong feelings about homosexuality...and anyone can recognize the latency and self-loathing.
You need to get the support of your loved ones for what you’re going through.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen, I totally understand that people like you and Outlaw have strong feelings about homosexuality...and anyone can recognize the latency and self-loathing.
> You need to get the support of your loved ones for what you’re going through.


What do you prefer as a descriptor?
I'm open to ideas but tend to use phrases that are creative and funny.
How 'bout peter puffer or snorkel prancer?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen, I totally understand that people like you and Outlaw have strong feelings about homosexuality...and anyone can recognize the latency and self-loathing.
> You need to get the support of your loved ones for what you’re going through.


Totally understand?
Of course you do Rachael.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> When did I ever say deaths will not increase?
> 
> 
> I have pointed out that when the press talked about positives, we did not see a correspondingly similar rise in deaths.


Based on what?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And if messy has a son rather than a daughter...NCAA football funds men's soccer as well.


Most NCAA football programs lose money, according to the NCA's own measurements.  Perhaps two dozen or so consistently return funds to their schools to support other sports.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS DO NOT CARE ABOUT SUBJUGATED HUMANS THEY ENSLAVED.....*
*IT'S ALL ABOUT POWER....NOTHING ELSE !
*
*DEMOCRATS ARE FILTHY CRIMINALS

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You went to great lengths to minimize the deaths.


That’s called the Cuomo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

Some pretty funny shit in here tonight.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Based on what?









*Well if you would stop sticking your head up there....you'd know " What "...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh Shhhhhheeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt!  Another black man thinking for himself!  Quick... get Uncle Tom on the phone.









						Stephon Tuitt not kneeling for anthem, doesn’t care what anybody thinks
					

Several NFL players and one coach have committed to kneeling during the national anthem this season. Many others likely will. But Steelers defensive lineman Stephon Tuitt won't be among them. Tuitt said Monday that he will not kneel during the national anthem. “Also I’m not kneeling for the flag...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

More evidence that black lives don't matter to black people.  A houseparty, with 700 "people", thrown by Patience Guanue.  LMAO!









						3 charged after N.J. police spend hours breaking up 700-plus party
					

The homeowner and two others identified as the party organizers were issued summonses for violating the governor’s executive order.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> More evidence that black lives don't matter to black people.  A houseparty, with 700 "people", thrown by Patience Guanue.  LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The faster the nation realizes the following the better off we will be. 

- BLM is a leftist group. It is supported by the Dems and most of its supporters are Dems. 
- They are pushing leftist ideals which is why the Dem mayors let these idiots run and riot day after day. 
- If they cared about black lives they would ALSO be talking about black and black murders. 
- All lives matter. Period. 
- If a cop does something bad...prosecute. 
- Let's stop pretending that we ALL want to be part of a leftist front group.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 28, 2020)

I have to say...I have been watching some Baseball, MLS, EPL, NWSL...reading the news about the NFL having names displayed on the back of the helmets, Redskins, etc., etc...I came to the realization last night watching LAFC and the Sounders kneel before the game that this social message that people are trying to send is losing its strength/impact...the thought, "Let's just get on with it" crossed my mind...I wanted to watch the game...I didn't even think about the issue, just wanted to get on with the game.  It seemed like the over-played commercial before the start of play that nobody pays attention to.  The message has been received so often, so loud and so clear on the concerns, issues, etc..  Are people are going to start tuning out?  Is it now starting to turn into what "extra" can we do..ala the NFL, backs of NBA Jersey'?  Are people are going to be so desensitized to the message by the time Basketball/Football starts will it mean as much/excite/bother people enough to be as persistent as it is today.  I hate say it, I'm more interested in the story of the player not kneeling, than the ones that are.  It reminds me of the Me Too Movement...Important Message, people doing really bad things, change needed, you just don't hear as much about it any more-rally's, protests, fundraisers, etc., has the issue gone away? NO.  Black lives matter, yes they do , things need to change, yes they do, and some people need to be held accountable for their actions, yes they do.

Starting to tune out.....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, it's a start...









						Protester arrested in shooting of 2 at Black Live Matter freeway demonstration for Elijah McClain
					

A 23-year-old protester has been arrested for allegedly shooting two fellow demonstrators during the Black Lives Matter freeway protest near Denver that turned chaotic when an SUV came charging through the crowd.  Samuel Young was taken into custody Monday night at his home after a judge signed...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I have to say...I have been watching some Baseball, MLS, EPL, NWSL...reading the news about the NFL having names displayed on the back of the helmets, Redskins, etc., etc...I came to the realization last night watching LAFC and the Sounders kneel before the game that this social message that people are trying to send is losing its strength/impact...the thought, "Let's just get on with it" crossed my mind...I wanted to watch the game...I didn't even think about the issue, just wanted to get on with the game.  It seemed like the over-played commercial before the start of play that nobody pays attention to.  The message has been received so often, so loud and so clear on the concerns, issues, etc..  Are people are going to start tuning out?  Is it now starting to turn into what "extra" can we do..ala the NFL, backs of NBA Jersey'?  Are people are going to be so desensitized to the message by the time Basketball/Football starts will it mean as much/excite/bother people enough to be as persistent as it is today.  I hate say it, I'm more interested in the story of the player not kneeling, than the ones that are.  It reminds me of the Me Too Movement...Important Message, people doing really bad things, change needed, you just don't hear as much about it any more-rally's, protests, fundraisers, etc., has the issue gone away? NO.  Black lives matter, yes they do , things need to change, yes they do, and some people need to be held accountable for their actions, yes they do.
> 
> Starting to tune out.....


The message is being shoved down the throats of people that A.  Have a difficult time believing there's systemic oppression when black thugs with criminal records and no education can become millionaires and B.  Blacks murder each other 92% of the time but all they want to talk about is how racist cops are and defunding cops when only 20% of black on black murders are solved now.

They've become a group of professional victims and everyone wearing a BLM t-shirt in MLS is doing it because they're forced to.  The bottom line is that black lives probably matter more to white people than they do black people... because black people REFUSE to acknowledge their own responsibility and the fact that the black culture promotes and glorifies violence in multiple ways.  The most obnoxious part is you know, damned good and well, they're laughing at all the bullshit they're getting away with... like painting graffiti or street lines needed for traffic.

Think about it... I've directly challenged AT least half a dozen people here to give me the names of 3 innocent black people killed by cops.  They can't do it.  Why not?  If it's an epidemic problem, why is that so tough?  I know why.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Black Lives Murder... unless you're black and want to kill the mother of your children... right in front of them.  *B*LACKS *L*OVE *M*URDER.









						Car carrying 4 children crashes into Sacramento River after man shoots driver, deputies say
					

Deputies said Mandiko Kwadzo was riding in a car with a woman and four children when he allegedly shot the woman while she was driving.




					www.abc10.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Might be time for a little more diversity in the NBA.  The collective IQ is dropping at alarming rates.









						Michael Porter Jr. pushes wild conspiracy theory claiming COVID-19 is ‘used for population control’
					

During his concerning rant, Nuggets forward Michael Porter Jr. also claimed he’s never been vaccinated — something that’s almost certainly not true.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 29, 2020)

Classy!  What do you know... *HOODRAT LIVES MATTER*!  I tell you... the white man's laws are just so unfair to the oppressed.









						Divvy bike riders carjack 82-year-old in Streeterville
					

Chicago Police surveillance cameras capture the moment a large group of Divvy bike riders carjacks an 82-year-old in the Streeterville area of Chicago.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

From the NY Times.

Lets defund the police!!! What could possibly go wrong? Maybe the following. Just a guess though. 


"Two months after the police killing of George Floyd, the four-block area of South Minneapolis where he gasped his last breaths remains a sacred space, a no-go zone for officers. There is a neatly trimmed garden, anchored by a sculpture of a raised fist. There are colorful murals and the words “I can’t breathe” painted across the pavement, as well as the names of dozens of other Black people killed by the police.

At night, though, the space is increasingly a battleground, with shootings and drug overdoses. The area has had an uptick in gun violence similar to what other cities have seen in the wake of protests…

“What people aren’t recognizing is that people who live there are having a very, very challenging time from the unlawfulness that is occurring after the sun goes down,” said Andrea Jenkins, a member of the City Council whose district includes the memorial space. “There are constant gunshots every night. Emergency vehicles can’t get in. Disabled people are not able to access their medications, their appointments, their food deliveries, et cetera. It’s a very challenging situation.”


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

Zimbabwe signs billion-dollar deal to repay white farmers
					

HARARE, Zimbabwe (AP) — Zimbabwe’s government on Wednesday signed a deal with former white farmers to pay them billions of dollars in compensation roughly two decades after they lost their land in...




					apnews.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288645697600917504


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2020)

So the NBA that likes to virtue signal and now has the stupid blm written on their courts...turns a blind eye to the Chinese.









						ESPN: NBA training academies in China were physically abusing young players (and the NBA knew)
					

"a sweat camp for athletes."




					hotair.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288645697600917504


Unless he was killed by a white cop, it won't get more than today's news.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh look... Orcah jumping on the bandwagon and totally ignoring that she was killed because her boyfriend shot at cops doing their job.  I guess it's racist to shoot back at someone shooting at you first.  Who knew?









						O, the Oprah Magazine features Breonna Taylor on cover — its first without Oprah
					

“If you turn a blind eye to racism, you become an accomplice to it,” says a quote from Winfrey that also appears on the September edition cover.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Hmm... saying "blue lives matter" is racist now.  I guess it's racist to expect certain people to obey laws and respect law enforcement.  The hood rat goes on to say "black people are risking their lives just by being black."  Well, yeah, but you CHOOSE to ignore you're statistically more than 90% likely to be killed by another black person than a cop.  But don't let the facts get in the way of your stupid ass.









						The daughter of an Alabama sheriff condemned 'Blue Lives Matter' in a viral TikTok video
					

Gabrielle Pettway told Insider that demanding accountability is not inconsistent with supporting law enforcement.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Always someone else's fault.









						Tammy Bruce: If guns are so freely available everywhere else, why is Chicago such a bloodbath?
					

Chicago's mayor blames the availability of firearms for the deadly gun violence; Fox News contributor Tammy Bruce responds.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Obama Uses John Lewis Eulogy To Slam The ‘Jim Crow Relic’ Filibuster He Supported 15 Years Ago
					

Former President Barack Obama used part of his eulogy for Civil Rights icon John Lewis to attack the filibuster — which he vocally supported 15 years ago.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama Uses John Lewis Eulogy To Slam The ‘Jim Crow Relic’ Filibuster He Supported 15 Years Ago
> 
> 
> Former President Barack Obama used part of his eulogy for Civil Rights icon John Lewis to attack the filibuster — which he vocally supported 15 years ago.
> ...


*What Obama did at John Lewis's Funeral/Eulogy was beyond disgusting....*

*He knows indictments are coming...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

*B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder... even enough to honor the thugs at NBA games now.  Yep, let's pay tribute to the black heroes... all of them violent, career criminals that died because they were too stupid to comply with police.









						See LeBron James and all NBA players kneel during National Anthem | CNN
					

NBA star LeBron James along with every player on the Los Angeles Lakers and Los Angeles Clippers take a knee during the National Anthem.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

Pass the Portland popcorn: Wall of Moms accused of "anti-Blackness" by fellow protesters
					






					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

Victory: Missouri AG Intervenes to Drop Charges Against St. Louis Couple Who Fended off Mob With AR-15
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

What a bunch of fucking bitches.




__





						Every Player Took A Knee During Thursday's NBA Game
					






					townhall.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

LMAO!  Okay, seriously, is the average IQ of the black man THAT low or is he/she just THAT incapable of knowing the factual statistics?  Hood rat wears a vest asking if he's next with police.  Tell you what, hood rat, you're 90% more likely to be murdered by one of your black teammates.  Stupid fuck.









						Donovan Mitchell shows up to NBA bubble news conference with bulletproof vest: 'Am I next?'
					

Donovan Mitchell made crystal clear what the athlete protest movement is about — and it's not the military.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Goddamned right!









						Prosecutor: No charges for officer in Michael Brown’s death
					

St. Louis County’s prosecutor announced Thursday that he will not charge the former police officer who fatally shot Michael Brown in Ferguson, Missouri, a dramatic decision that could reopen old wounds amid a renewed and intense national conversation about racial injustice and the police...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a bunch of fucking bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*THE BITCHES....!!!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Damned right!  All these poor cops did was shoot back to protect their own lives.  Blame her boyfriend who either shot AT cops or AT a closed door.









						Police officers should not be charged with Breonna Taylor's death, criminal law experts say
					

Defense lawyers say LMPD officers had the right to defend themselves once Breonna Taylor's boyfriend shot at them




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

I just learned about a new type of racism.

Watch and learn.

"*Traffic Court Notices In Chicago Have Been A Mess, The Court Clerk Says It’s Racist To Ask Why"*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Another black man strong enough to think for himself.









						Magic forward Jonathan Isaac explains why he didn't kneel or wear Black Lives Matter shirt during anthem
					

Jonathan Isaac stood and wore his Magic jersey during the national anthem.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I just learned about a new type of racism.
> 
> Watch and learn.
> 
> "*Traffic Court Notices In Chicago Have Been A Mess, The Court Clerk Says It’s Racist To Ask Why"*


Always the perpetual victim.  If the Kung Flu can be racist, anything can.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

*Mueller Mueller why did you " Really " take highly enriched Uranium to Russia in 2009....*
*It was NOT what the media claims was a test sample of stolen Uranium....
It was American Uranium from sites within our borders...sites that HRC was*
*criminally selling to Russia via Canada....Just ask Harry Reid and his son Rory...!

You're going down Mueller Mueller....and not just for the Uranium scandal....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2020)

Mayor Lightfoot's Chicago Sees 139 Percent Increase in Murder
					

Mayor Lori Lightfoot's (D) Chicago witnessed a 139 percent increase in murder during July 2020 when compared to July 2019.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mayor Lightfoot's Chicago Sees 139 Percent Increase in Murder
> 
> 
> Mayor Lori Lightfoot's (D) Chicago witnessed a 139 percent increase in murder during July 2020 when compared to July 2019.
> ...


It's not her fault, Joe.  It's all the illegal guns being brought into her fine city.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2020)

WTF is wrong with these people?








						Clyburn: Having a Black Woman on SCOTUS More Important Than Having One as V.P. - SCOTUS Determines Preservation of Democracy
					

During an interview aired on Friday's broadcast of "PBS NewsHour," House Majority Whip James Clyburn (D-SC) stated that he thinks having an African | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

Yep... still seems like they only matter to certain people.









						Staples customer who told woman to wear mask is thrown to ground, has broken leg
					

Margot Kagan, who recently had a liver transplant and was walking with a cane, was thrown to the ground by another customer she had told to wear a mask.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep... still seems like they only matter to certain people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Margot needs to learn how to fall. 
Those unmasked idiots all have anti-social tendencies.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Margot needs to learn how to fall.
> Those unmasked idiots all have anti-social tendencies.


Or maybe start shopping where the hood rats don't.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

*Is that a " Black Lives Matter " symbol.....nah !








IS THAT A CCP SYMBOL....? NAH ...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Drew Brees: Systemic Racism is a Problem, and He's Sorry He 'Hurt a Lot of People'
					

The road to reparation is a long one...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Drew Brees: Systemic Racism is a Problem, and He's Sorry He 'Hurt a Lot of People'
					

The road to reparation is a long one...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Wanna Get Arrested in DC? Just Write 'Black Pre-Born Lives Matter' With Sidewalk Chalk in Front of Planned Parenthood
					

One must not mess with Planned Parenthood...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Yep... let's blame the cop.  Joneshia?  Really?  You were in a car that was reported stolen.  That's on you.









						Woman who filmed Florida police officer drawing gun during pullover arrested after failing to return vehicle
					

Joneshia Wilkerson, 23, was arrested on suspicion of failure to return a leased vehicle and fraudulent use of a credit card.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Drew Brees: Systemic Racism is a Problem, and He's Sorry He 'Hurt a Lot of People'
> 
> 
> The road to reparation is a long one...
> ...


Systemic bad behavior is the problem... and it can easily lead to racism.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Is that a " Black Lives Matter " symbol.....nah !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLM is a Marxist organization.
(stating the obvious)


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> BLM is a Marxist organization.
> (stating the obvious)


I guess since you don't know much about either then 0=0.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> I guess since you don't know much about either then 0=0.


and you do Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

For what it's worth:

Black Lives Matter co-founder Patrisse Cullors said in a newly surfaced video from 2015 that she and her fellow organizers are “trained Marxists” – making clear their movement’s ideological foundation, according to a report.

Cullors, 36, was the protégé of Eric Mann, former agitator of the Weather Underground domestic terror organization, and spent years absorbing the Marxist-Leninist ideology that shaped her worldview, Breitbart News reported.

“The first thing, I think, is that we actually do have an ideological frame. Myself and Alicia in particular are trained organizers,” she said, referring to BLM co-founder Alicia Garza.

“We are trained Marxists. We are super-versed on, sort of, ideological theories. And I think that what we really tried to do is build a movement that could be utilized by many, many black folk,” Cullors added in the interview with Jared Ball of The Real News Network.









						Black Lives Matter co-founder describes herself as ‘trained Marxist’
					

Black Lives Matter co-founder Patrisse Cullors said in a newly surfaced video from 2015 that she and her fellow organizers are “trained Marxists” – making clear their movement’s ideological f…




					nypost.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> I guess since you don't know much about either then 0=0.


How can you sit there and be that much of a clown?  The entire organization is nothing but a violent, wound licking farce.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks like another big weekend in Chicongo.  Black lives matter?









						NY Mail-In Voting Deluge Fuels Uncounted Ballots, Confusion
					

New York’s quest to keep voters safe from COVID-19 by letting them vote by mail in the June primary has led to big delays in tabulating results, concerns about disenfranchisement — and questions about whether there will be an even bigger mess in the fall. Election officials say it will take them...




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

So many tears...









						Romany Malco talks 'Tijuana Jackson,' fighting for equal pay in Hollywood: 'There is a Black fee and a white fee'
					

The actor explains how his new comedy relates to the George Floyds of the world, reveals bias he's faced in Hollywood.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Jesus Christ... another one that didn't toe the "we oppressed" line and paying for thinking for himself?









						Gabrielle Union receives renewed apology from Terry Crews after calling out his lack of support on AGT
					

Gabrielle Union has received another apology from Terry Crews after calling out her former 'America's Got Talent' costar again for his lack of support.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

LMAO!  Wait, transfer the wealth that was taken away?  You mean assume you had a pot to piss in, at one time, and just hand you free money?  Unreal.  People people have no dignity or pride at all.  How about working for what you have like the rest of us did?









						Why BET's founder doesn’t like Biden’s inequality plan
					

Joe Biden’s $150B plan for communities of color left Robert Johnson, the co-founder of Black Entertainment Television, feeling underwhelmed.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Anyone know what the difference is between the nfl, nba, mlb and the NHL?








						At Saturday's Rangers/Hurricanes Game, Every NHL Player Stands for the National Anthem
					

A long way from basketball




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Too funny to check.








						Navy SEAL Museum used Colin Kaepernick jersey as prop in K-9 demonstration last year, video shows
					

The Navy SEAL Museum, just outside Fort Pierce, Fla., used a Colin Kaepernick jersey as a prop in a K-9 demonstration at a fundraiser last year, video shows.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

I hope they all go broke,








						Ratings Crash for NBA, MLB After Protest-Filled Debuts
					

As the NBA and MLB return from their coronavirus-imposed hiatus, it appears TV viewers are not interested in what the increasingly woke




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too funny to check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's real... and it's spectacular.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

Chicago sees 139% spike in murders for July, shootings up 75%; 9-year-old boy killed on last day of violent month
					

'It's senseless, I'm still lost ... He was everything. He was an inspiration behind all kids around in the community'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chicago sees 139% spike in murders for July, shootings up 75%; 9-year-old boy killed on last day of violent month
> 
> 
> 'It's senseless, I'm still lost ... He was everything. He was an inspiration behind all kids around in the community'
> ...


HAS to be da white man's math, Joe.  Black lives matter in Chicongo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

Fat bitch is the way I see it.








						Oprah Hosts White Guilt Session: ‘Whiteness Gives You an Advantage No Matter What’
					

Billionaire media mogul Oprah Winfrey declared in an episode of her eponymous series, "The Oprah Conversation" that "whiteness" and "white privilege" afford unspecified benefits to white people in the "caste system" of America.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Anyone know why the media loves blowing these stories up but never follow through when the bullshit is debunked?









						Family of Black Man Found Hanging Says Death Was by Suicide (Published 2020)
					

Malcolm Harsch was one of two black men whose bodies were found hanging from trees in California cities in recent weeks.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						Black California man found hanging from a tree died of suicide, officials say | CNN
					

The death of a 24-year-old California man who was found hanging from a tree last month has been ruled a suicide, according to the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fat bitch is the way I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Weight Watchers' $$$ for years, blowing up, slimming down, blowing up, slimming down, blowing up, slimming down... is an advantage.

... but yeah, those "unspecified benefits" are made up drivel in the wound licking, black mind.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2020)

Body Cam Footage of Floyd's Arrest Leaked
					

Someone leaked police body cam footage of George Floyd's arrest to the Daily Mail. There are two videos, embedded below. Make of them what you will. To me, what is most striking is how crazy Floyd was from the beginning. The officers tried to get him out of the vehicle in which he was parked and...




					www.powerlineblog.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Body Cam Footage of Floyd's Arrest Leaked
> 
> 
> Someone leaked police body cam footage of George Floyd's arrest to the Daily Mail. There are two videos, embedded below. Make of them what you will. To me, what is most striking is how crazy Floyd was from the beginning. The officers tried to get him out of the vehicle in which he was parked and...
> ...


He was claustrophobic because his piece of shit ass was on meth, fentanyl, THC, weed, morphine and God knows what else I didn't recognize, from the autopsy report, because I wasn't paying attention in chemistry.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Uh oh... another, articulate black woman not toe'ing the party line.  We need police?  What?  Crime is up?  What?  









						Burger King employee reportedly murdered after a woman complained about the drive-thru wait time
					

Retired Dallas police officer C'mone Wingo reacts to the increase in crime and violence in major U.S. cities.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep... chalk another Air_Blacks_N_Barettas_.  It's true what they say... *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder.  How much longer are we going to pretend?









						Three reportedly shot at Beverly Hills party with ‘hundreds’ thrown for NFL player
					

One person was killed and two others critically wounded when gunfire erupted during a party held for an NFL player at a Beverly Hills mansion, according to reports. The LAPD received a call ab…




					nypost.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

How about that George Floyd video and why did Ellison hide it?
Just kidding, we all know that answer.
Game Changer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Just FYI... in Colorado, vandalizing an MLK statue is a hate crime
					

Or thought crimes if you prefer




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Floyd bodycam footage leaked -- what next?
					






					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Black Trump Supporters March in Los Angeles, Champion #BlackLivesMAGA
					

It's gotta be hard to take.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

If you can't breathe, don't be driving on a 6 drug cocktail, passing counterfeit money, and resist arrest.  It often ends badly.









						Black cartoonist's work on race relations and coronavirus prompted newspapers to drop it: 'I am being silenced over white feelings'
					

The cartoonist's comic depicted two women at the grocery store, one wearing a mask and a George Floyd tribute and the other not.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

LMAO!  "Uh, I apologize for not being black enough to portray a black woman."  What the fuck is going on?









						Marvel's Zoe Saldana apologises for playing Nina Simone in tearful interview
					

Guardians of the Galaxy actress says that musician "deserved better".




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Everyone please break out your dictionary and and cross out the word "plantation".  We're no longer allowed to use it because of you know who.









						Ryan Reynolds Says He and Blake Lively Are "Unreservedly Sorry" for Their Plantation Wedding
					

"Shame works in weird ways."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Everyone please break out your dictionary and and cross out the word "plantation".  We're no longer allowed to use it because of you know who.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stupid is strong with many people out there. 

All trying to out virtue signal the others to show they "care".


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  "Uh, I apologize for not being black enough to portray a black woman."  What the fuck is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idiocy on display again. Apologizing for being apparently not black enough to play a black character. 

And I see now apparently cartoon voices have to be cast according to color otherwise RACISM!!! or something stupid like that. 

Can I get a shout out to more useless virtue signaling?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Good! Fuck you and your asinine bowel movement.









						Student wearing 'Black Lives Matter' mask at graduation told to remove it
					

Dean Holmes, 18, was allowed to march in the ceremony with the rest of his classmates after removing the mask.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Good for him.  Get these fucking terrorists out of here and they can spend their time looking for a job.









						Husband of LA county district attorney charged after pointing gun at protesters
					

Cellphone video surfaces showing David Lacey pointing a gun at Black Lives Matter protesters in March; Jonathan Hunt reports from Los Angeles.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS


Sally Yates took the bait and ran with the rope, even with Butthole Lindsey Graham giving her
an open door....!






*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Good... exactly where it belongs.  Middle of the desert, middle of the prison yard and the middle of my used toilet paper.









						Who left a 4-mile-wide 'Black Lives Matter' mural in Nevada's Black Rock Desert?
					

"Black Lives Matter" has been painted on streets throughout the United States, but now it's been etched in the crust of Nevada's Black Rock Desert.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Never at a loss for material to post.  Every single day.  Another *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder story.  Can we blame Trump?  How about a white cop?









						Rapper FBG Duck killed in Chicago shooting
					

The 26-year-old performer, who rapped about violence, was hit in the chest, groin and neck, police said.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Ted Cruz Criticizes Oprah Winfrey’s Comments On ‘White Privilege’
					

Republican Texas Sen. Ted Cruz called Oprah Winfrey's recent comments about white privilege "racist BS."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

These fucking idiots just can't help themselves.  Yes... let's let all black people out of prison because we know they're all innocent.  I wonder when black athletes will start doing something for people that AREN'T black.









						Exclusive: Dallas Cowboys Quarterback Dak Prescott Calls for Release of Black Death Row Inmate Julius Jones
					

'Current events are shining a much-needed light on deep-seated prejudices and systemic mistreatment of black people,' Prescott writes




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

*B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder.









						Snoop reveals he once escaped an attack by Death Row and wound up in jail with Ray J
					

Snoop laughed about how that crazy night in 1998 ended when he escaped one bad situation and found himself in another.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Nah... the libtard media doesn't have the balls to address it but Jason Whitlock does.









						Jason Whitlock claims leaked George Floyd footage shows early narrative of his death was a 'race hoax'
					

Sports journalist Jason Whitlock wrote Tuesday that the early narrative surrounding the death of George Floyd amounted to a "race hoax," after leaked body camera footage of the incident that led to Floyd's death May 25 was made public.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah, Mike, you're 65% of the league but STILL bitch.  FYI, maybe teams are hiring the best candidates and not the darkest skinned.









						Mike Tomlin Says the Lack of Minority Coaches in NFL Is ‘Comical,’ but Not Funny
					

Pittsburgh Steelers’ head coach Mike Tomlin discussed the lack of minority head coaches in the NFL. Read more on RADIO.COM Sports.




					www.radio.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2020)

The Face Mask Tiger Woods Wore to the PGA Championship Will Definitely Trigger Liberals
					

Tiger Woods showed up to the PGA Championship on Thursday wearing a thin blue line mask. The thin blue line represents police officers tasked with protecting society from decaying into




					townhall.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

If Obama had a son.  Maybe if white people provided better schools?









						Warehouse worker jailed for rape and murder of female friend who'd 'trusted' him to walk her home
					

Wesley Streete was convicted on 5 August of Keeley Bunker’s murder.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Good.  Give the thugs a nice long vacation behind bars.









						Utah protesters face charges with potential life sentence
					

Some Black Lives Matter protesters in Salt Lake City could face up to life in prison if they’re convicted of splashing red paint and smashing windows during a protest, a potential punishment that stands out among demonstrators arrested around the country and one that critics say doesn’t fit the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes, Coach Tomlin, it's tragic we don't have more African Americans in the NFL.  I guess 65% isn't enough and shows the racism.









						Giants' DeAndre Baker charged with 4 counts of armed robbery with a firearm, Quinton Dunbar not charged
					

DeAndre Baker is charged after allegedly robbing a party in May, while Quinton Dunbar receives no charges.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Why is there only ONE race that can't seem to understand that resisting arrest is a stupid idea?

_*“White supremacy continues to have its way in this city, in this state, in this country and in this world,” Terrance Hawkins, an activist in the city, said. “We want justice, and we want it now.”*_

Uh, white supremacy or black stupidity, you pathetic motherfucker?









						Calls for justice in Black suspect's death in North Carolina
					

WINSTON-SALEM, N.C. (AP) — Demonstrators held a vigil in North Carolina to demand justice for a Black man who died days after his arrest following the release of body camera videos that showed the man struggling with guards and yelling he couldn’t breathe as they restrained him. More than 70...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Every... single... day... *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder.









						Man who opened fire on four officers in South Miami-Dade is arrested, police say
					

A man who “matched the description” of a wanted suspect opened fire on four police officers Wednesday night as they approached him in the Perrine area of South Miami-Dade, police said.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 7, 2020)

[IMG alt="The Outlaw"]https://www.socalsoccer.com/data/avatars/m/5/5204.jpg?1552426310[/IMG]
*The Outlaw
GOLD*
Yesterday at 1:09 PM

Add bookmark
#4,480
*GOOD NEWS* to know the pasty virgins at Facebook and Twitter know enough about *Covid-19* to remove "misinformation". Nevermind they leave up female ads, with nudity, trying to divert you to porn sites.


This is still my favorite.

The Outlaw gets "female ads, with nudity, trying to divert you to porn sites" and he thinks those are just up there.

Does anybody else ever see those ads? I never do.  It's called "contextual advertising."

Too good!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

messy said:


> [IMG alt="The Outlaw"]https://www.socalsoccer.com/data/avatars/m/5/5204.jpg?1552426310[/IMG]
> *The Outlaw
> GOLD*
> Yesterday at 1:09 PM
> ...


No, actually it isn't... but you aren't smart enough to know the difference.  These are profiles created by actual women that post provocative photos and use sexual language advertising their personal pages elsewhere.  Maybe you just don't understand how FB works.

Go put your hand back in your pants...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

"Police killed her" isn't what happened.  Her idiotic boyfriend and her ex-boyfriend drug dealer killed her.









						Breonna Taylor case held up by FBI ballistics tests, Kentucky Attorney General says
					

Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron said his office is waiting for FBI ballistics tests in investigation of police shooting of Breonna Taylor.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2020)

messy said:


> [IMG alt="The Outlaw"]https://www.socalsoccer.com/data/avatars/m/5/5204.jpg?1552426310[/IMG]
> *The Outlaw
> GOLD*
> Yesterday at 1:09 PM
> ...


Did he miss the stories after the 2016 election when FB was accused of facilitating t propaganda by steering the Russian bots toward viewers who would most likely be susceptible, based on their posting and searching history?


----------



## messy (Aug 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, actually it isn't... but you aren't smart enough to know the difference.  These are profiles created by actual women that post provocative photos and use sexual language advertising their personal pages elsewhere.  Maybe you just don't understand how FB works.
> 
> Go put your hand back in your pants...


Let’s ask if anyone here gets those ads on their fb page.

Anybody else see the ads to which “The Outlaw” refers on their fb pages?

I don’t. But I do see a lot of the type of stuff I’m interested in buying on my scroll. 

If I were interested in porn and nude women on the internet, as “The Outlaw” is, then those would show up on my feed.

That’s how fb works, “The Outlaw...” 

Not to disappoint you, but unless you’re looking for minors, I don’t think your tastes make you “The Outlaw.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Let’s ask if anyone here gets those ads on their fb page.
> 
> Anybody else see the ads to which “The Outlaw” refers on their fb pages?
> 
> ...


I'll say it again, because your dumb ass doesn't seem to grasp the difference.  There are ads that pop up on facebook, like they do here, when you've googled something on a different site.  For example, masks or soccer balls.  That's the stupid shit you're talking about.  I'm talking about women creating profiles on FB and posting semi nude photos... with comments about doing sex shows on a separate site, etc.  They typically show up in a "people you may know" section.  I doubt you even know where that is, but it's apples to oranges.

You understand now or am I just wasting my time because you're stupid?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Did he miss the stories after the 2016 election when FB was accused of facilitating t propaganda by steering the Russian bots toward viewers who would most likely be susceptible, based on their posting and searching history?


Who cares?  It's not like the libtard media in our own country doesn't do that shit now.  How many "are you voting for Biden" polls do I have to fucking look at from yahoo?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Perfect.  Let's see how much of a bitch Goodell is now.  Stephon Clark was a punk and his life didn't matter worth a shit.









						California prosecutors ask NFL to take down video about Stephon Clark
					

California prosecutors ask the NFL to remove a video about police-shooting victim Stephon Clark that was produced for the Inspire Change campaign.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Damned right!  This hood rat never cooperated and died because of his health, drugs and thug behavior.  









						The New George Floyd Video Should Not Surprise You
					

This week, the Daily Mail managed to get its hands on some previously unreleased body-camera footage of George Floyd’s arrest. Some found that it changed their perception of the incident. Most notably, my former American Conservative colleague Rod Dreher wrote a lightning-rod blog post in which...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

The NFL... America's bastion of white oppression.









						Washington releases RB Derrius Guice after arrest on domestic violence, felony strangulation charges
					

Washington released Guice shortly after news of his arrest went public.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Perfect.  Let's see how much of a bitch Goodell is now.  Stephon Clark was a punk and his life didn't matter worth a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Seattle's police chief criticized a plan to defund police, the city council responded by slashing her salary
					

"In my view, this was retaliation..."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Big assed black ho’s matter more than big assed white ho’s I guess.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big assed black ho’s matter more than big assed white ho’s I guess.


Damn, Joe... sounds exclusionary to me.  Aren't all whores in the same category?  Jenner has had enough NBA players and rappers in her to be black.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

She must not have been familiar with *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder.









						Megan Thee Stallion says she felt ‘very betrayed by friends’ after she was shot
					

Megan Thee Stallion has opened up about the aftermath to her being shot.Last month, the rapper revealed she had been shot in both feet in what she described as “the worst experience of my life”.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Even the PGA has been corrupted by all this social justice bullshit.
We will just add them to the boycott list.
NFL
NBA
MLB
USWNT
Premier league 
PGA Tour

Fuck em all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Now racism is a "public health crisis" in Nevada, justifying executive action
					

A bridge too far




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Cancel the season.
Pac-12 Commissioner Responds to Football Players Threatening to Boycott 2020 Season

BY ROSS DELLENGER , AUG 3, 2020

Pac-12 commissioner Larry Scott is open to holding dialogue with a group of league football players who are threatening to boycott the 2020 football season, according to a letter that Scott sent the group Monday. Sports Illustrated obtained a copy of the two-page letter, which Scott wrote in response to the #WeAreUnited campaign’s letter Sunday.

Pac-12 officials are reviewing #WeAreUnited’s list of demands and documents, Scott says in the 1,400-word response, sent at 7 p.m. ET Monday. “We are eager to hear more about your concerns and very happy to discuss,” Scott writes. “I will come back to you in the coming days following discussion with our members and student-athlete leaders to schedule a call for this week to discuss the matters that you have raised.”
A Pac-12 spokesman declined comment Monday evening when contacted about the letter.
Sports Illustrated also obtained a copy of the email that #WeAreUnited sent to Scott on Sunday, detailing its demands and requesting “daily” Zoom meetings with Scott, Pac-12 athletic directors and the #WeAreUnited player representative team. The group requested the Zoom meetings begin Monday evening. “We believe a football season under these conditions would be reckless and put us at needless risk,” their email to Scott reads. “The lack of regard for our health and safety is central to the systemic racial injustices imposed by NCAA sports that disproportionately exploits Black athletes physically, academically, and financially.”
The letter was signed by 11 players, each from a different league school. The only program not represented was the University of Colorado. Scott addressed his response to the 11 players: Dallas Hobbs, Washington State; Cody Shear, Arizona State; Jaydon Grant, Oregon State; Valentino Daltoso, Cal; Chase Williams, USC; Elijah Higgins, Stanford; Jevon Holland, Oregon; Joe Tryon, Washington; Malik Hausman, Arizona; Nick Ford, Utah; and Otito Ogbonnia, UCLA.
The health of athletes is the league’s “No. 1 priority,” Scott writes in his letter. “For this reason we have made clear on July 10 that that any student-athlete who chooses not to return to competition for health or safety reasons will have their scholarship protected and will remain in good standing with their team. We support any student-athlete who chooses to opt out for health and safety reasons.”
In regard to many of the players’ demands, Scott cites multiple initiatives that the Pac-12 has championed over the years, including the Pac-12’s policy for (1) providing medical care for athletes four years beyond their eligibility, which is “twice as many years of coverage as any other major conference,” the letter says; (2) allowing any former player to use the remainder of their scholarship to return to campus to complete a degree; (3) against schools canceling scholarships because of poor performance; and (4) to require schools to have mental health services available to all athletes.

The letter also cites the unlimited meals that Pac-12 schools provide their athletes. The league supports two initiatives important to the #WeAreUnited group, Scott's letter states, including a modification of the transfer rule to allow players to play immediately and the passage of a uniform legislation to allow players to profit from their name, image and likeness. No Pac-12 school is requiring athletes to sign a liability waiver to begin workouts, Scott writes in the letter. 
He also touches on the Black Lives Matter movement across the country, one that has filtered into college sports. “The Pac-12 has a long history of supporting student-athlete voices and initiatives on social justice,” he writes. “On July 1, the Pac-12 announced a series of next steps to combat racism and support social justice, including (i) a newly-created head of diversity & inclusion position at the Conference, (ii) the formation of a social justice & anti-racism advisory group that includes student-athlete representatives, and (iii) the launch of series of student-athlete & coach anti-racism forums.”
Scott ends the letter by writing that the league will find a time later this week for a meeting.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Well, we know Lance always makes good decisions, so...









						Lance Armstrong's bike shop terminates police contract amid Black Lives Matter protests
					

Mellow Johnny's Bike Shop cuts three-year $314,000 contract after just 12 months




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cancel the season.
> Pac-12 Commissioner Responds to Football Players Threatening to Boycott 2020 Season
> 
> BY ROSS DELLENGER , AUG 3, 2020
> ...


Black people eventually ruin everything they touch.  Sorry, but it's true.  The NFL... soon the NBA... now NCAA... neighborhoods... schools... cars...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Training them early.  About to be pulled over for a traffic violation and they scatter like roaches when the light turns on.









						2 Georgia police officers on leave for shooting at minors during a traffic stop
					

A shooting involving two Georgia police officers and children is under investigation. Five children, ages 16, 15, 14, 12 and 9, were in a vehicle alone when a Waycross officer attempted to stop the car. The three younger children fled, and the two older teens were taken into custody and charged...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Black Lives Matter... so the guy that's done nothing for blacks picks the woman that's put more blacks in prison than anyone.  LMAO!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black Lives Matter... so the guy that's done nothing for blacks picks the woman that's put more blacks in prison than anyone.  LMAO!
> 
> View attachment 8589


And during the debates Harris was basically calling him a racist.

But I guess when the big guy in the basement calls and asks you to be on the team, then suddenly she wants to work for the racist.

(CNN)Jill Biden says California Sen. Kamala Harris implied her husband Joe Biden is racist with her attack on the former vice president during the first Democratic presidential debate.









						Exclusive: Jill Biden on Kamala Harris' attack: The American people 'didn't buy it'
					

Jill Biden says California Sen. Kamala Harris implied her husband Joe Biden is racist with her attack on the former vice president during the first Democratic presidential debate.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And during the debates Harris was basically calling him a racist.
> 
> But I guess when the big guy in the basement calls and asks you to be on the team, then suddenly she wants to work for the racist.
> 
> ...


Weak.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Uh, what?  Who is this hideous broad and why won't she acknowledge WHO the problem is?









						Black Lives Matter to Lightfoot: Unrest won’t end until ‘the safety and well-being of our communities is finally prioritized’
					

“When protesters attack high-end retail stores that are owned by the wealthy and service the wealthy, that is not ‘our’ city and has never been meant for us,” the group said in a statement.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Weak.


Not so "weak"...









						FLASHBACK: Kamala Harris Attacked Biden As A Racist During Debates
					

California Democratic Sen. Kamala Harris blasted her new presidential running mate Joe Biden on the prime time debate stage last summer.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Another, ghetto lottery candidate.  I guess it beats working for money.









						Family of Elijah McClain, who died after a police encounter, sues city, police
					

The family of a 23-year-old Black man who died after a violent encounter with Aurora, Colorado, police officers filed a civil rights lawsuit against the city and its police on Tuesday, alleging murder and routine use of excessive force against Black people.  The man, Elijah McClain, was walking...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If Obama had a son.  Maybe if white people provided better schools?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Black Criminals Matter!









						Tampa Man Hurls Drinks at Wendy's Drive-Thru Staff, Tries to Grab Cash Register
					

The Hillsborough County Sheriff’s Office (HCSO) is seeking a man who leaned in the window of a Wendy’s drive-thru in Tampa, Florida, and threw drinks and straws at staff before trying to grab at a cash register.Security footage released by the sheriff’s office shows a vehicle pulled up outside...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Yep... the victimhood never ends.  Maybe your fucking, lowlife ass can't breathe because you ran and fought arrest, fucking thief.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow... so looting is now the way 'reparations' are being paid back?  Was it me that said *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder is a bullshit organization?









						Black Lives Matter Chicago organizer defends looting: "That's reparations"
					

"I don't care if somebody decides to loot a Gucci or a Macy's or a Nike because that makes sure that that person eats," Black Lives Matter Chicago organizer Ariel Atkins said.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Animals








						Video shows mob of women attacking 17-year-old Chili's hostess allegedly over social distancing guidelines
					

The straight-A student received stitches over the incident




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

It's about time.  This country has finally educated itself and grown tired of the phony bullshit.









						'Disgusting' FC Dallas fans boo their own players for kneeling during the national anthem
					

FC Dallas defender Reggie Cannon blasted FCD fans who booed players for taking a knee during the national anthem before Wednesday's loss to Nashville.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Good!  Bring *COPS *back, too.  Show those fuckers in their everyday element.  Stop lying to the people and pretending there isn't a common theme.









						'Live PD' host Dan Abrams reveals there are 'active' discussions about show's return
					

“Live PD” ran for four seasons before network executives announced on June 10 that it had been canceled.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

LMAO!  Good luck with that.  "uh, Sarah, can you bring us Transatlantic Slavery file?"  I'm sure the shareholders will get right on that.









						U.S. companies should consider slavery reparations, Vista Equity CEO says
					

In a video interview with Reuters, the CEO of private equity firm Vista Equity Partners said companies that profited from the Transatlantic slave trade should consider making reparations to African-Americans.  The death of George Floyd in May reignited protests in the United States and globally...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

This is such bullshit!  Is there a white cop we can blame?  Maybe one of those old, white slave plantation owners in the NFL?









						Cornerback sneak? Seattle reportedly cut rookie for sneaking female guest into team hotel
					

Nice try, rook. Siverand’s attempted end around, while creative, failed. And it’s pretty darned amusing.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

Some participants in a BLM protest in San Diego County returned to their cars to find notes like this --



			https://d3926qxcw0e1bh.cloudfront.net/post_photos/6f/93/6f93805f44d0c1b3d97925361c8ff540.jpg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Some participants in a BLM protest in San Diego County returned to their cars to find notes like this --
> 
> 
> 
> https://d3926qxcw0e1bh.cloudfront.net/post_photos/6f/93/6f93805f44d0c1b3d97925361c8ff540.jpg


Fake News


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Some participants in a BLM protest in San Diego County returned to their cars to find notes like this --
> 
> 
> 
> https://d3926qxcw0e1bh.cloudfront.net/post_photos/6f/93/6f93805f44d0c1b3d97925361c8ff540.jpg


Good.  They're lucky their cars weren't burned to the ground like the buildings they destroyed.  Fucking lowlife assholes.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2020)

messy said:


> [IMG alt="The Outlaw"]https://www.socalsoccer.com/data/avatars/m/5/5204.jpg?1552426310[/IMG]
> *The Outlaw
> GOLD*
> Yesterday at 1:09 PM
> ...



*That's YOUR URL overlay you stupid idiot........

Once again, you expose yourself.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black Lives Matter... so the guy that's done nothing for blacks picks the woman that's put more blacks in prison than anyone.  LMAO!
> 
> View attachment 8589


*As disgusting as she is....*
*Wait till she hurls the " Playbook " at him in private and he can't go on stage due to*
*a large bruise on his 78 year old perverted face....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

*B*lacks *L*ove* M*urder.  Hood rat walked up to a 5-year old on a bike, puts a gun to his head and murders him in cold blood.  Hardly ANY news coverage.

Where is BLM?  Where is Al Sharpton?  Where is LeBoon James?  Where is every white apologist?  Where is the phony, fucking crybaby Ashley Kutcher?  C'mon, Ashley, you little bitch... where are your fucking tears now, punk?









						5-year-old North Carolina boy allegedly shot dead by neighbor
					

A 5-year-old North Carolina boy was allegedly shot dead by his neighbor while riding his bicycle outside his home over the weekend. Little Cannon Hinnant was playing outside his father’s hous…




					nypost.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Where do I sigh up to donate some brains to these punk ass bitches?








						Seattle BLM protesters to strangers: 'Give up your house. Give black people back their homes.'
					

"we want land...give back the land to the people that need it."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

The Bureau of Justice Statistics reports that 35% of state prisoners are white, 38% are black, and 21% are Hispanic.7) In twelve states more than half of the prison population is African American. Though the reliability of data on ethnicity is not as strong as it is for race estimates, the Hispanic population in state prisons is as high as 61% in New Mexico and 42% in both Arizona and California. In an additional seven states, at least one in five inmates is Hispanic.8) While viewing percentages reveals a degree of disproportion for people of color when compared to the overall general population (where 62% are white, 13% are black, and 17% are Hispanic),9) viewing the composition of prison populations from this perspective only tells some of the story. In this report we present the rates of racial and ethnic disparity, which allow a portrayal of the overrepresentation of people of color in the prison system accounting for population in the general community.10) This shows odds of imprisonment for individuals in various racial and ethnic categories.

It is important to note at the outset that, given the absence or unreliability of ethnicity data in some states, the racial/ethnic disparities in those states may be understated. Since most Hispanics in those instances would be counted in the white prison population, the white rate of incarceration would therefore appear higher than is the case, and consequently the black/white and Hispanic/white ratios of disparity would be lower as well. In four states, data on ethnicity is not reported to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, nor is it provided in the state department of corrections’ individual annual reports. These states are Alabama, Maryland, Montana, and Vermont. There are most assuredly people in prison in these states who are Hispanic, but since the state does not record this information, the exact number is unknown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 15, 2020)

Time for the A-Team.  God Help us all!


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good.  They're lucky their cars weren't burned to the ground like the buildings they destroyed.  Fucking lowlife assholes.


I get a kick out of the stupid people’s obsessions with Hillary and Soros. It’s really funny...like Pizzagate.


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> This is such bullshit!  Is there a white cop we can blame?  Maybe one of those old, white slave plantation owners in the NFL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the white team owners are getting all the pussy they want during Covid. Maybe more than usual!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Special prosecutor in Jussie Smollett investigation finds Kim Foxx's office mishandled case
					

Special prosecutor Dan Webb sharply criticized the handling of the Smollett case by Cook County State’s Attorney Kim Foxx and her assistant prosecutors.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Special prosecutor in Jussie Smollett investigation finds Kim Foxx's office mishandled case
> 
> 
> Special prosecutor Dan Webb sharply criticized the handling of the Smollett case by Cook County State’s Attorney Kim Foxx and her assistant prosecutors.
> ...


Thanks so much for the update on the Smollett prosecution.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks so much for the update on the Smollett prosecution.


*You haven't been paying much attention as usual....*

*Hmmmm....Is Kamala Harris " Black ", " African American ", " Jamaican/Indian "

or

Is she Indian/Indian.......( Both Parents Are of India decent from the same region....)
Imagine that..!*

*Think about that.....!

It has absolutely no bearing on her status, but has everything to do with
her credibility and history of LYING !





*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2020)

*2 men indicted in 2002 killing of Run-DMC’s Jam Master Jay*
By JIM MUSTIAN, MICHAEL BALSAMO and TOM HAYS

NEW YORK (AP) — Two men have been indicted in the 2002 slaying of hip hop artist Jam Master Jay, which until now had been one of New York City’s most notorious unsolved killings, three law enforcement officials told the Associated Press on Monday.

The officials were not authorized to speak publicly and did so on the condition of anonymity. One of them identified the suspects as Ronald Washington and Karl Jordan. Federal prosecutors were expected to announce the charges at a news conference Monday afternoon.

Washington, who had reportedly been living on a couch at Jay’s home in the days before his death, was publicly named as a possible suspect or witness as far back as 2007. He is currently serving a federal prison sentence stemming from a string of robberies he committed while on the run from police after Jay’s death.

In court papers filed at the time, prosecutors alleged that Washington waved a handgun around and ordered people in Jay’s Queens recording studio to lie on the ground while another man killed him on Oct. 30, 2002.

Washington “provided cover for his associate to shoot and kill Jason Mizell,” prosecutors wrote.

Jason “Jay” Mizell, known professionally as Jam Master Jay, was a member of 1980s hip-hop sensation Run-DMC with Joseph “Run” Simmons and Darryl “DMC” McDaniel. Their hits included “It’s Tricky,” “Christmas in Hollis” and the Aerosmith remake collaboration “Walk This Way.”

Jay was shot once in the head with a .40-caliber bullet by a masked assailant at his studio in Hollis, the Queens neighborhood where he grew up, police said at the time. He left behind a wife and three children.

Police identified at least four people in the studio with Jay, including the two armed gunmen. The city and Jay’s friends offered more than $60,000 in reward money, but witnesses refused to come forward and the case languished.

Jay’s acquaintance with Washington upset his family. Before sleeping on Jay’s couch, Washington had been linked to the 1995 fatal shooting of Randy Walker, a close associate of the late Tupac Shakur.









						2 men charged in '02 killing of Run-DMC star Jam Master Jay
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Nearly two decades after the slaying of Run-DMC star Jam Master Jay, federal prosecutors said Monday they have solved one of New York City’s most enduring mysteries, charging two men from his neighborhood with murder and suggesting that the hip-hop artist — celebrated for his...




					apnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks so much for the update on the Smollett prosecution.


I’m a giver.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I’m a giver.


You are a giver and let's not forget Smollett's life matters


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are a giver and let's not forget Smollett's life matters


Hopefully they get to the bottom of the racial hoax, and I’m the racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Goodyear Is Just One More Example of "Get Woke, Go Broke"
					

Get woke, go broke should be in the best practices handbook.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Why are these people such animals?








						Accused Portland attacker Marquise Love has lengthy rap sheet
					

The protester being sought by Portland authorities for allegedly knocking a man out cold during a chaotic demonstration over the weekend has a lengthy criminal record that includes arrests for domestic assault and criminal trespass.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Black lives are worth a little less every time this shit happens.








						Police: Mayoral Candidate Faked Own Kidnapping for Sympathy Votes
					

A mayoral candidate in Sumter, South Carolina, faces criminal charges for allegedly faking her own kidnapping to garner publicity and votes.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

LeBron James on Reading Malcolm X Autobiography: 'It's Him Understanding How Powerful the Negro Can Be'
					

Earlier this week, Lakers star LeBron James posted a picture of himself on Instagram in which he was reading a copy of the Autobiography of




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

I know it’s impossible for negros to be racist.








						WATCH: NBA Player Appears To Call Player ‘B**** A** White Boy.’ Black ESPN Host Unloads On Him. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I get a kick out of the stupid people’s obsessions with Hillary and Soros. It’s really funny...like Pizzagate.


Were you replying to someone else's post, dipshit?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I think the white team owners are getting all the pussy they want during Covid. Maybe more than usual!


Well, it would seem young black men aspire to be locked up with thousands of other black men based on crime rates.  This loser should be happy as pigs in shit locked up in a hotel with 65% of his teammates being black men.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are these people such animals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*B*lacks *L*ove *M*ayhem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know it’s impossible for negros to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oppression makes them do crazy things.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know it’s impossible for negros to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that’s one jealous black man.
Trezz doesn’t have 1/10 the talent of Luka.
He should absolutely get suspended.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Wow... raised by a single mother with no father around.  Maybe Kamalatoe really IS black!









						Kamala Harris' Father, a Footnote in Her Speeches, Is a Prominent Economist
					

In a warm, encyclopedic tribute to her family Wednesday night, as she formally accepted the vice-presidential nomination, Sen. Kamala Harris skimmed past any discussion of her father, Donald Harris, a Jamaican-born professor of economics at Stanford University.The reason is common to many of...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wow... raised by a single mother with no father around.  Maybe Kamalatoe really IS black!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re dying to fuck her, aren’t you?
Does your wife know you say this stuff...or is that a touchy question? 

You mention her sexuality Every Single Time. Just go pay for it, stupid. You’re creeping us out with your obsessive references.
Next time I will report you and you will get another ban, loser.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re dying to fuck her, aren’t you?
> Does your wife know you say this stuff...or is that a touchy question?
> 
> You mention her sexuality Every Single Time. Just go pay for it, stupid. You’re creeping us out with your obsessive references.
> Next time I will report you and you will get another ban, loser.


What did I say about Kamalatoe's sexuality?  She's not attractive, meth, and I doubt you can wash Willie's stank off her anyway.  

Report me, candied ass.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Why wouldn't hardworking people want BLM protests at their park?  Black people are well known for taking care of their homes, cars and hoods.









						An exclusive park in the heart of Silicon Valley faces a racial justice reckoning
					

A battle over access to the park in the ritzy town of Palo Alto, just miles from the headquarters of Apple and Google, has boiled over in recent weeks.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Yep... another Trump supporting, white cop out shooting black people.  Oh wait...!









						Megan Thee Stallion Shows Off Thong Sandals After Revealing She Was Shot in the Feet
					

Nothing will stop the rapper from wearing high heels.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What did I say about Kamalatoe's sexuality?  She's not attractive, meth, and I doubt you can wash Willie's stank off her anyway.
> 
> Report me, candied ass.


I did report you. 
Now go buy some...and I notice you didn’t answer my question about whether you show your wife these posts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I did report you.
> Now go buy some...and I notice you didn’t answer my question about whether you show your wife these posts.


I wouldn't doubt it... the mark of a true coward.

I show your wife my posts.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I wouldn't doubt it... the mark of a true coward.
> 
> I show your wife my posts.


So you don’t? Why not, because you’re ashamed?


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> So you don’t? Why not, because you’re ashamed?
> But I notice your dad Lion was amused.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> So you don’t? Why not, because you’re ashamed?


You really missed me, didn't you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> messy said:
> So you don’t? Why not, because you’re ashamed?
> But I notice your dad Lion was amused.


Have a little stroke or your fingers just quivering?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!  Social justice?  How about somebody write a book on how to be smart enough to follow the rules like everyone else?









						Black-owned bookstores want action after influx in business
					

A renewed focus on social justice in the wake of police killings of Breonna Taylor and George Floyd has seen sales soar at Black-owned bookstores around the country as customers seek out knowledge from their own communities.  The stores have always served as a community space for Black people to...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Was there a memo passed around telling black people to start a bunch of bullshit and then press "record" at the moment where the cop has heard enough bullshit and it all translates to ghetto lottery money?  I love the little hoodie in the background yelling "black lives matter". It really does boil down to a simple matter of just not knowing how to behave.









						A Georgia police officer was fired after a viral TikTok showed him tasing a Black woman outside her home
					

Michael Oxford, who had been a police officer since February 2019, was fired for violating policy after a video showed him tasing an unarmed woman.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Shocker: VMA stars coming to NYC will be exempt from pandemic rules
					

Don't worry. I'm sure they're too famous to get sick.




					hotair.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Who was it that said many companies shy away from hiring black people because you can't fire them without a lawsuit?  Oh yeah, me.









						Former Steeler Jerome Bettis files $66 million racial discrimination lawsuit over terminated business deal
					

Pittsburgh Steelers famed running back Jerome Bettis filed a federal lawsuit on behalf of his co-owned trucking company.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmm... 2 thugs ambush cops and shoot all 3.  Just shocking they're in custody but the media has no names or physical descriptions.









						Interim chief: 3 Prince George's County police officers shot 'were ambushed'
					

Three Prince George's County police officers were shot within seconds of arriving at a home invasion call, the interim police chief said.




					www.wbaltv.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Looks like another productive weekend in Chicago for the *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder crowd.  I'm waiting patiently for the outrage and protests.









						Chicago violence: 49 shot, 4 fatally in weekend shootings
					

Forty nine people have been shot, four killed in Chicago weekend shootings.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

Listen to the police. https://townhall.com/tipsheet/juliorosas/2020/08/24/riots-break-out-in-kenosha-wi-after-officers-shoot-black-man-in-the-back-n2574899


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

Widespread Looting Breaks Out In Kenosha As Black Lives Matter Riots Devastate City | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

WATCH: Rioters Appear To Knock Out Police Officer With Brick During Black Lives Matter Riot | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

Black Professors Demand Abolition Of ‘White Mainstream English’ For ‘Black Linguistic Justice’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

Wisconsin Democrat Governor Criticizes Police While Saying Details Are Not Known In Shooting Case | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black Professors Demand Abolition Of ‘White Mainstream English’ For ‘Black Linguistic Justice’ | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"yo, cuh, ah caintz breeves!"  

Yeah, I do kind of like that better.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

As a service to the black community, I'd like to be proactive to the DeShonDreQuan(s) and the LoQuavius(s) of the world and get in front of this police pandemic.  When you steal a car and flee police, they may flip your stupid, feral ass like a turtle and you could die.  Consider yourself "woke".









						Since 2016 at least 30 fleeing drivers have died after police performed a PIT maneuver
					

Justin Battenfield died when a state trooper bumped his truck at 109 miles per hour, using what is known as a Precision Immobilization Technique, or PIT.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Listened to what, Roger?  It's obvious you can't teach black criminals to respect laws and law enforcement.  You see anyone else with this problem?









						Roger Goodell: 'I wish we had listened earlier' to Colin Kaepernick
					

Roger Goodell addressed how he wished he had responded to Colin Kaepernick.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

LMAO!  OH SHIT!  Here we go!  Did that sign just say get an education and a job?  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This woman is fantastic.  









						Anti-poverty billboard sparks backlash, organization founder says it was a 'deliberate attack'
					

Center for Urban Renewal and Education founder Star Parker calls removal a 'deliberate attack by Black Lives Matter'.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah, well, in the REAL world, you're held accountable for things... like poor performance.  Cut your race cards up and join the rest of us.









						Black People Believe Racial Hiring Discrimination Exists Where They Work. White People Disagree.
					

A new HuffPost/YouGov survey shows people have different ideas of what a fair hiring process looks like.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2020)

If you have always believed that everyone should play by the same rules and be judged by the same standards, that would have gotten you labeled a radical 60 years ago, a liberal 30 years ago and a racist today. 
Thomas Sowell


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hmm... 2 thugs ambush cops and shoot all 3.  Just shocking they're in custody but the media has no names or physical descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep... as predicted.  *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder.  Steven Maurice Warren & Andre Larnell Smith.  I'll bet they dindu nuffins because they wuz goot boys.









						'Nothing but the grace of God' | Prince George's County police charge 2 men in shooting of 3 officers
					

One officer was shot 3 times, according to Prince George's police.




					www.wusa9.com


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you have always believed that everyone should play by the same rules and be judged by the same standards, that would have gotten you labeled a radical 60 years ago, a liberal 30 years ago and a racist today.
> Thomas Sowell


Nonsense.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Nonsense.


The NBA players are 75% black.  Where is the diversity?  Where is the equal opportunity?  

The NFL players are 65% black.  Where is the diversity?  Where is the equal opportunity?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Herschel Walker: ‘I Have Seen Racism Up Close. I Know What It Is. And It Isn’t Donald Trump.’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

There are only four black CEOs in the Fortune 500
					

The ranks of African-American chief executives in the Fortune 500 remain very thin. Here's a look at who made this year's list.




					www.google.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

messy said:


> There are only four black CEOs in the Fortune 500
> 
> 
> The ranks of African-American chief executives in the Fortune 500 remain very thin. Here's a look at who made this year's list.
> ...



*Who the fuck cares...........they worked hard and they " ARE " CEO's....*

*Something YOU are not.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

messy said:


> There are only four black CEOs in the Fortune 500
> 
> 
> The ranks of African-American chief executives in the Fortune 500 remain very thin. Here's a look at who made this year's list.
> ...


More than I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Full-On Red Guard: BLM Surround People, Scream in Their Faces to Raise Fist In Solidarity
					

This is really crazy...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

BLM








						Tim Scott's RNC Speech Triggers a Tsunami of Racist Comments from the Left
					

A quick search on Twitter returned tweet after tweet of racist, bigoted hate thrown in the direction of not only Senator Scott but many of the night’s other minority speakers.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Shut up and dribble.








						LeBron Runs His Mouth About Kenosha Shooting; Leo Terrell Shows Up With a Few Suggestions
					

"We are scared as Black people in America."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

I think this is what they mean by angry black bitch.








						Susan Rice: Pompeo's RNC Speech from Jerusalem 'Outrageous' Abuse of Office
					

Tuesday on MSNBC, former Obama National Security Advisor Susan Rice called Secretary of State Mike Pompeo's pre-recorded Republican National Convention address from Jerusalem "absolutely outrageous." | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

President Trump Issues Pardon to Jon Ponder Before RNC Appearance
					

President Trump announced Tuesday the pardon of Jon Ponder ahead of his appearance on the second night of the RNC.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Who the fuck cares...........they worked hard and they " ARE " CEO's....*
> 
> *Something YOU are not.*


Actually I am. Hate to disappoint you, dummy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually I am. Hate to disappoint you, dummy.


Fraud and a lying punk.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fraud and a lying punk.


Somebody’s jeal-lous. Listen, loser, just be satisfied with who you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Black lies matter.








						New filings show medical examiner found 'fatal level' of fentanyl in George Floyd's system
					

Will this change the debate over his controversial death?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually I am. Hate to disappoint you, dummy.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Stop Infantilizing African Americans
					

All too often, the message conveyed by media, academia, and government is that African Americans are incapable of expressing agency. Policy wonks never discuss a Jewish, Asian, or white agenda, because these groups are deemed sufficiently competent t...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fraud and a lying punk.


Hey Lion, where’s your soulmate “The Outlaw?” He get thrown off again? You must miss him. He’s like a more articulate version of you...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Somebody’s jeal-lous. Listen, loser, just be satisfied with who you are.


A fraud, a punk and delusional...
I'm more than satisfied, I'm blessed
I've been in socal all my life, grew up in a beautiful area, own my own home, my kids are healthy, happy, hard working.
Run along now you arrogant little twerp.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> A fraud, a punk and delusional...
> I'm more than satisfied, I'm blessed
> I've been in socal all my life, grew up in a beautiful area, own my own home, my kids are healthy, happy, hard working.
> Run along now you arrogant little twerp.


#blessed. LOL! You’re a two-bit clown. But you knew that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> #blessed. LOL! You’re a two-bit clown. But you knew that.


Yet you're enamored with me...your nose tickles my ass.
Muahahahahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......go wipe that shit off your nose, go on!


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually I am. Hate to disappoint you, dummy.


*Just because you " Rule " two Home Depot sheds .....hmmmmm.*


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yet you're enamored with me...your nose tickles my ass.
> Muahahahahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......go wipe that shit off your nose, go on!


Oh c’mon, “The Outlaw,” let me keep it up there please.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh c’mon, “The Outlaw,” let me keep it up there please.



*Your true nature is revealing itself....you might want to*
*check that on this forum.....Mr " Bigtime " CEO....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Who gives one fuck?








						Trail Blazers-Lakers boycott Game 5 in wake of Jacob Blake shooting
					

The game was originally scheduled to tip off at 1:00 p.m. PT.



					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who gives one fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


American men. Not you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Who gives one fuck?








						Trail Blazers-Lakers boycott Game 5 in wake of Jacob Blake shooting
					

The game was originally scheduled to tip off at 1:00 p.m. PT.



					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Who gives one fuck?








						Trail Blazers-Lakers boycott Game 5 in wake of Jacob Blake shooting
					

The game was originally scheduled to tip off at 1:00 p.m. PT.



					sports.yahoo.com
				





messy said:


> American men. Not you.


Gay men. You.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who gives one fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you say gay men so be it. Obviously you care the most.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> American men. Not you.


*" We The People " are American .....*
*
I don't see you on the list....
*
*You are the enemy. Own it.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> If you say gay men so be it. Obviously you care the most.


I hope they cancel the whole season, Neelers football league too.
Are you a homophobic type?


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hope they cancel the whole season, Neelers football league too.
> Are you a homophobic type?


What’s the matter, you don’t like sports? Just youth soccer?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 26, 2020)

Homophobic type? Far from it but your love for the gay and black community is borderline unhealthy. Just work on loving yourself and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s the matter, you don’t like sports? Just youth soccer?


I used to watch everything until all the thugs, gangsters, kneelers and victims showed up, even golf is into this social justice crap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Homophobic type? Far from it but your love for the gay and black community is borderline unhealthy. Just work on loving yourself and the rest will fall into place.


Gay and black?
Just keep the schools and society from normalizing queerness and minorities from getting special treatment because of their skin color and I am good, oh, send all the illegals back to their country of origin too.

Thank you and God Bless Donald Trump and God bless America.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Homophobic type? Far from it but your love for the gay and black community is borderline unhealthy. Just work on loving yourself and the rest will fall into place.



*Huh........?







Poor Poor McNuttlesack ...his last two words were " Gay " and " Black "....*


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gay and black?
> Just keep the schools and society from normalizing queerness and minorities from getting special treatment because of their skin color and I am good, oh, send all the illegals back to their country of origin too.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless Donald Trump and God bless America.


Gay and black isn’t contagious. Not sure why you’re so threatened by their existence. You seem upset you’re not one or the other or both.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Gay and black isn’t contagious. Not sure why you’re so threatened by their existence. You seem upset you’re not one or the other or both.


You must be new around here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

I have an idea that no one has presented, listen to the police, do what they say, when they say to do it and you won’t get shot 7 times.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 27, 2020)

Not really. Been around your kind for years


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Hmmm, 
This is why you people should wait until the investigation is complete.









						George Floyd Died of Health Complications from a Fentanyl Overdose -- He Was Not Murdered By Minneapolis Police
					

Fentanyl toxicity caused pulmonary edema which resulted in cardiopulmonary arrest and death - none of which resulted from the officers actions.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh c’mon, “The Outlaw,” let me keep it up there please.


The response of an 11 year old?
The response of a frightened, fraudulent, punk?
The answer is yes.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The response of an 11 year old?
> The response of a frightened, fraudulent, punk?
> The answer is yes.


Hey “The Outlaw” Sr.,why you being that way? 
Where’s your boy?
How much whining have you done today, little bitch?


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Gay and black isn’t contagious. Not sure why you’re so threatened by their existence. You seem upset you’re not one or the other or both.





Mic Nificent said:


> Not really. Been around your kind for years



*You been hanging around " Blue " Portapotties  for years.....








Pssssssst.......Yur a sick F@#k............*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey “The Outlaw” Sr.,why you being that way?
> Where’s your boy?
> How much whining have you done today, little bitch?


You really like having your nose in my ass...you really are starved for attention...you really are pathetic.
Bless your fraudulent little heart.
Run along now...


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You been hanging around " Blue " Portapotties  for years.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it takes one to know one


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Jacob Blake Had An Outstanding Warrant and a Knife -- Two are Dead and Kenosha Burned Down For Nothing
					

Jacob Blake's conduct burned down parts of his home town and got two people killed.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

In a Bizarre Turn of Events, NYT Investigation of Kenosha Shooting Makes a Strong Case for Self-Defense
					

Look, it's a pig...and it's flying




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

The Men Shot in Kenosha Were Convicted Criminals Who Were Shot While Acting Like Criminals
					

Shocking, isn't it?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Even fucking up the PGA tour.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

And now, the rest of the story.
*WALSH: Before You Honor Jacob Blake As A Martyr, Read The Criminal Complaint Against Him*
*By* *Matt Walsh*
Aug 28, 2020   DailyWire.com
Facebook

Twitter
Mail





Julio Aguilar/Getty Images
The reporting on Jacob Blake has sometimes mentioned in passing that there was a warrant for Blake’s arrest stemming from a domestic violence incident. The actual crime that Blake is accused of committing isn’t often described in any detail, despite the fact that the alleged crime may be relevant to the shooting on Sunday. It potentially speaks to Blake’s state of mind, his character, and his propensity for violence, and it explains why the cops were called in the first place.
According to the criminal complaint, which can be found here, Blake’s ex-girlfriend says that he entered her house uninvited early in the morning on Sunday, May 3, 2020. She reports that she woke to find him in her room, standing over her. What happened next, by the woman’s account, is downright chilling:











> LNB stated at about 6AM she was woken up by the father of her children, Jacob Blake, herein known as the defendant, standing over her saying, “I want my shit.” As LNB lay there, on her back, the defendant, suddenly and without warning, reached his hand between her legs, penetrated her vaginally with a finger, pull it out and sniffed it, and said, “Smells like you’ve been with other men.”


The complaint says that Blake, after allegedly committing this violent and degrading act against the victim, immediately left the room, took her key and her debit card, and drove away in her vehicle. She says he made two withdrawals with the stolen card. The complaint then provides some background insight into the relationship between the victim and Blake:


> LNB stated she and the defendant have three children together but have never resided together in the eight years they have been on and off. LNB stated the defendant is unemployed, has no vehicle, and would not tell LNB where he was currently living. LNB stated over the past eight years the defendant has physically assaulted her around twice a year when he drinks heavily.



As a result of this complaint, Blake was charged on July 6 with felony third-degree sexual assault, misdemeanor trespassing and disorderly conduct connected to domestic abuse.
If these accusations are true, then Blake is a serial abuser and a violent man who tried to control women through violence and fear. Does the fact that he is possibly a dirtbag mean that police could randomly pull up and shoot him in the back? No, of course not. Which is why it is good that they did not randomly pull up and shoot him in the back.
They came because his ex-girlfriend called 911. She reported that Blake wasn’t supposed to be there and had taken her keys. Now we potentially understand the context of why he was not supposed to be there, and why she said she was afraid of him, and what he may have been planning to do with her keys. When officers attempted to arrest the fugitive, he allegedly fought back. At some point he appears to have either grabbed a knife or potentially reached for one in the car.

It is possible that some additional detail will rise to the surface which implicates the officer in an unlawful shooting. But everything we have seen so far seems to paint a picture that puts the blame on the shoulders of Jacob Blake. And it also raises questions about why businesses like the NBA and the NFL have come out so firmly in support of a man who is accused of committing such horrible crimes against a woman. These organizations in particular have a long and sordid history of supporting, and covering for, abusive men. And it appears they may be doing it again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

Peaceful Protests 








						Minneapolis: Rioter Chucks Trash Can Lid into Back of Officer's Head
					

A video posted to social media on Thursday shows a Black Lives Matter rioter throwing a trash can lid at a police officer's head, knocking him to the | Law and Order A video posted to social media on Thursday shows a Black Lives Matter rioter throwing a hubcap at a police officer's head.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

New: Criminal Complaint Against Jacob Blake Released, The Original Story His Lawyer Told Was a Lie
					

Kenosha burned for no reason whatsoever.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Didn't take long.  Dijon?  Who the fuck comes up with these names?  I know... med schools, far and wide, are weeping today.  One less MD in their future.  And who ISN'T surprised 'da family demand answers and they're tired.  Yeah, no shit, we're all tired of the hood rat stupidity and eventually we'll sympathize when your dumb asses get tired of killing one another 7 times per day, every day, of every fucking year.









						‘I’m Sad, I’m Mad’: L.A. Reels After Deputy Kills Black Man During Bike Violation Stop
					

“They shot him. They killed him. The least they could have done was clean up after themselves,” a relative of Dijon Kizzee said Tuesday.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And now, the rest of the story.
> *WALSH: Before You Honor Jacob Blake As A Martyr, Read The Criminal Complaint Against Him*
> *By* *Matt Walsh*
> Aug 28, 2020   DailyWire.com
> ...


Nothing better than a bunch of ignorant women supporting a sex offender.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2020)

*" BLACK " MARKS AGAINST YOUR RECORD MATTER......


WARNING.....!







SEX OFFENDER NEAR.....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


*OH I'M SORRY....DID I PUT THOSE A LITTLE CLOSE TOGETHER.

BEWARE THE HAIR SNIFFER.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2020)

QUOTE="The Outlaw, post: 356565, member: 5204"

Didn't take long. 

*Dijon?  Who the fuck comes up with these names?* 


 I know... med schools, far and wide, are weeping today.  
One less MD in their future.  And who ISN'T surprised 'da family demand 
answers and they're tired.  Yeah, no shit, we're all tired of the hood rat stupidity
 and eventually we'll sympathize when your dumb asses get tired of killing one 
another 7 times per day, every day, of every fucking year.









						‘I’m Sad, I’m Mad’: L.A. Reels After Deputy Kills Black Man During Bike Violation Stop
					

“They shot him. They killed him. The least they could have done was clean up after themselves,” a relative of Dijon Kizzee said Tuesday.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				





/QUOTE


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="The Outlaw, post: 356565, member: 5204"
> 
> Didn't take long.
> 
> ...


More like "Dijon ReTard.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

LMAO!









						Demi Lovato on recognizing white privilege: 'I hated that I shared the same skin color as the people accused of committing heinous crimes'
					

The 28-year-old singer reflects on the many lows of 2020, along with some silver linings.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, maybe have a talk with your homies.  The "13/90" didn't just appear out of thin air.









						'When you're a Black man...you're already halfway guilty': Aga Khan Museum faces racism allegations after asking Black couple to stop taking pictures
					

Joel St. John and his fiancé Elizabeth Ononiwu’s engagement photoshoot ended with what they believe was racial profiling and the police being called.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

Tilda Swinton Ends Rousing Venice Golden Lion Speech by Declaring ‘Wakanda Forever’ — Watch
					

The Oscar winner nodded to the late Chadwick Boseman on the first day of the 2020 Venice Film Festival.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like Wal Mart has to put cages on sporting equipment now like they did hair care products for black people.  I guess, if you're looking for a silver lining, old Steven won't be shoplifting anymore.









						Officer charged in fatal shooting of Black man at San Francisco Walmart
					

"I believe Officer Fletcher's actions, coupled with his failure to attempt other de-escalation options rendered his use of deadly force unreasonable," the Alameda County district attorney said in a statement.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*There is a solution for her " Stupid " ass......





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey “The Outlaw” Sr.,why you being that way?
> Where’s your boy?
> How much whining have you done today, little bitch?


Hey, pussy boy, when you get back from the timeout I gave you, put your girlie panties back on and come visit me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


>


So basically that fucker was going to ambush the cop.  Pretty impressive shot.  I didn't initially see the gun... so he saw it and hit him, dead center, while running the opposite direction.  I'd say he got what he deserved.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2020)

At about 3:45 into the video they freeze the frame and.....Kay's got a gun.....that view is what the officer saw as he shot.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> At about 3:45 into the video they freeze the frame and.....Kay's got a gun.....that view is what the officer saw as he shot.


They'll still find fault with the cop... even though that punk was probably going to run up behind him and shoot him in the head.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

LMAO!  A "safe haven"?  I wonder if they know they're 10 times more likely to be killed by the other families than anyone else!









						19 Black families purchase 96 acres of land to create a 'safe haven' for Black people
					

Nineteen Black families purchased more than 96 acres of land in Georgia to create a safe space free of oppression. Eventually, they hope to grow the area into an incorporated, self-sustaining community.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

The brutal history of the spit hood... and stupid, naked black men, destroying property and spitting at cops with a full load of PCP in their systems.









						The Brutal History of Spit Hoods, the Creepy Tool Cops Used on Daniel Prude
					

Daniel Prude was naked when Rochester, New York, police ordered him onto the snowy ground in March. The only thing besides handcuffs that officers placed on his body before he went unconscious? A white mesh bag commonly known as a “spit hood.”Prude, 41, died of homicide asphyxiation on March 30...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

I thought "Kwanzaa" is the name of Cadillac's new stolen vehicle tracking device...?









						7 Kwanzaa Traditions That Make the Week-Long Celebration So Special
					

Kwanzaa, a week-long celebration honoring African-American culture, has gained popularity in recent years. Here are 7 Kwanzaa traditions everyone should know.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

aka... Biden whores for the black vote by visiting with career criminal and violent sex offender that fought police before reaching for knife.









						Jacob Blake: Joe Biden speaks with shot black man on Wisconsin visit
					

The presidential candidate says the shooting victim said "nothing was going to defeat him".




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

I wonder if "Megan Thee Nag" can make it to the Grammys without getting shot again.









						Taylor & Megan & Harry & COVID? In music biz, it's officially Grammy season
					

Against a backdrop of the coronavirus pandemic, ongoing racial unrest and an upcoming election, Grammy season kicks off in earnest this week.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The brutal history of the spit hood... and stupid, naked black men, destroying property and spitting at cops with a full load of PCP in their systems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Oh my.....*
*
Don't Spit.*
*No Hood.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

"OH LAWDY!  We am afraid of da Poh-Leese gon' kill us!"  Really?









						Chicago police seek help in capturing suspects in shooting that left one dead, 4 wounded
					

Raw Video: Suspects in deadly shooting sought by Chicago authorities.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Chizl (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They'll still find fault with the cop... even though that punk was *probably* going to run up behind him and shoot him in the head.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Why else would the punk be hiding behind a wall, holding a gun, and then start chasing the cop from behind as he chased the other hood rat?  What was the fucking hood rat doing with a gun and running from cops?  I'll tell you what... they're fucking no good hood rats.  He won't do it again, though.

You fuckers will do anything to avoid responsibility.  Maybe change your name to Fo-Chizl.  I'd have more respect for you.


----------



## Chizl (Sep 4, 2020)

Responsibility? Like trying to make Kyle a human pez dispenser with a skate board? Maybe our skate boarder thought he would try to save some lives after seeing a white dude with an AR walking down the street wearing latex gloves. White mass shootings are an issue in our country right? 

My point is it swings both ways. You clearly only see it one way which makes you a racist fo-chizl!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> Responsibility? Like trying to make Kyle a human pez dispenser with a skate board? Maybe our skate boarder thought he would try to save some lives after seeing a white dude with an AR walking down the street wearing latex gloves. White mass shootings are an issue in our country right?
> 
> My point is it swings both ways. You clearly only see it one way which makes you a racist fo-chizl!


Well, all the news agencies are reporting lots of people were carrying... perhaps since it's an open carry state?  I know you'd love to stop looking bad but the fact is Kyle didn't hurt anyone that tried to hurt him first.  Don't bring a skateboard to a gunfight.  Don't bring a leaping ninja kick to a gunfight and don't swing your handgun at a guy, on his back, pointing an assault rifle as your stupid ass.  None of them will do it again... guaranteed.

Here's the difference between white and black.  There are mass shootings.  Nobody ever does a protest or looting session for white criminals.  Not ever.  Nor are there ever any excuses made.  There are black mass shooters... but just like black pedophiles, they don't get the same criticism as whitey, do they?  When black people can admit they're 13% of the population, but commit over 60% of violent crimes, it'll be a magnificent start.  See... I know the numbers.  I know the statistics.  Enough stupid people don't and that's your target audience.  They'll believe the "we're scared of dying at the hands of police" bullshit.  Not me.  I've read the numbers.  Funny thing is, YOU'RE the racist.  You base guilt and innocence on skin color.

My point is that if black people want to know who is killing black people, next time you're out looting... steal a mirror.  When a race murders itself 2,500 times every year, the 225 cop on black killings and 248 white on black killings really isn't the big problem, is it?  You're full of shit.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> Responsibility? Like trying to make Kyle a human pez dispenser with a skate board? Maybe our skate boarder thought he would try to save some lives after seeing a white dude with an AR walking down the street wearing latex gloves. White mass shootings are an issue in our country right?
> 
> My point is it swings both ways. You clearly only see it one way which makes you a racist fo-chizl!



*Stop making those internet noises....it's atrocious.*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


----------



## Woobie06 (Sep 5, 2020)

What is the world coming to...



			Controversy over USC professor's use of Chinese word that sounds like racial slur in English
		


You have to be kidding me.  Things are well past ridiculous and out of hand.


----------



## Woobie06 (Sep 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nothing better than a bunch of ignorant women supporting a sex offender.


What happened to “Me Too”????  Words escape me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> What happened to “Me Too”????  Words escape me.


Yep.  "women are to be believed", says Joe Biden, about Judge Kavanaugh.  "I believe Biden's accuser", Kamala says until Biden selects her.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2020)

*Jacob Blake makes first court appearance via video from hospital bed*
*A $10,000 bond was set for Blake, who can only leave Wisconsin for medical treatment.*

Jacob Blake appeared in court Friday via video for the first time since he was shot in the back by a Kenosha, Wisc., police officer, leaving him paralyzed from the waist down. From his hospital bed, Blake pleaded not guilty to a previous felony, third-degree sexual assault, as well as misdemeanor criminal trespass and disorderly conduct. 

Blake, 29, is accused in court documents of sexually assaulting a woman in her home on May 3, stealing her Ford Explorer and debit card, and making two fraudulent ATM withdrawals for $500, WGN9 reported.

Blake has drawn national attention after cell phone footage captured the moment he was shot in the back seven times by police on Aug. 23 as officers responded to a woman reporting domestic abuse.

Blake was attempting to break up a dispute when police arrived, according to his attorney, Ben Crump.

But police say the initial 911 call was about Blake, who was reportedly attempting to take keys to a vehicle that wasn’t his. Responding officers said they were aware that Blake had an open warrant for sexual assault, according to local news outlet WBAY.

The shooting sparked protests and riots in Kenosha, following months of nationwide demonstrations after the May 25 death of George Floyd in Minneapolis while in police custody. Video in that case showed an officer kneeling on Floyd's neck for over eight minutes. 

Blake's shooting has further heightened tensions nationwide, with President Trump accusing racial justice demonstrators of lawless behavior and Democrats accusing the White House of stoking the violence.

Trump visited Kenosha this week to thank law enforcement and assess the damage from sometimes violent protests, while Democratic nominee Joe Biden met with Blake's family and demanded that the officer who shot Blake be fired.

During Friday's hearing, the judge approved a $10,000 signature bond for Blake, who remains hospitalized. Under the bail agreement, he can only leave Wisconsin for medical treatment.

A pre-trial conference has been set for Oct. 21, with jury selection slated for Nov. 9. 









						Jacob Blake makes first court appearance via video from hospital bed
					

Jacob Blake -- whose shooting during a confrontation with Kenosha, Wisconsin, police, reignited racial justice demonstrations -- pleaded not guilty to previous charges of third-degree sexual assault, criminal trespass, and disorderly conduct.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


COVID
He tried to surrender, but he was the wrong color.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

Rochester BLM supporters set fires, harass people eating dinner and injure 3 police officers
					

"Eleven individuals were arrested and three law enforcement officers were hospitalized..."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

Portland DA: Antifa-Supporting Gunman ‘Appeared To Be Targeting’ Counterprotesters, Allegedly Stalked Victim | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

I promise this will brighten your day.








						Portland Protester Accidentally Lights His Pants On Fire In Front Of Police
					

A Portland, Oregon protester accidentally lit himself on fire Saturday night as demonstrators faced of with police.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> What happened to “Me Too”????  Words escape me.


*If words " Escape " you, then slow down.*
*" Me Too " is a subset of the Democrat Party position.....
As " Heels Up Harris " likes to spout....Let's have a " Discussion "
on that matter...starting with the Presidential Candidate who represents*
*the Democrat National Committee/Party....*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 6, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/inc2iq


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/inc2iq



*Maybe use a more stable platform before posting a " Video "......*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah... that's the problem.  Cops and spit hoods... which have been used for decades.  NO MENTION OF THE FUCKER LOADED ON PCP!









						Naked protesters in upstate NY wear 'spit hoods' in solidarity with Daniel Prude
					

Monday's demonstration came after a fifth night of street protests in Rochester ended peacefully and with no arrests. Video posted by the Democrat and Chronicle newspaper showed the demonstrators later being wrapped in blankets and led away from the protest site.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Maybe use a more stable platform before posting a " Video "......*


Probably done with his homeboy's Obama phone.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes!  Stamp the names of those black criminals on your cellulite.  









						The Black Lives Matter Movement Will Change the Future of Tattooing
					

New momentum is bringing old conversations about race, tattooing, and the trouble with desaturated Instagram feeds back to the forefront.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Yep... cops and racist white owners... they're the problem!









						Giants release DeAndre Baker after armed robbery arrest
					

The Giants are parting ways with former first-round pick DeAndre Baker.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Only latte liberals want to defund the police, says ... Al Sharpton
					

"People living on the ground need proper policing."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

REPORT: NFL Interest In Rehiring Colin Kaepernick Was ‘Fake’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

The Golden Girls Is Being Rebooted With All-Black Cast
					

The white progressive woke elite has decided to recast The Golden Girls with all-black actors.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Baltimore Police Allow Pro-Life Student Group to Paint 'Black Preborn Lives Matter' Outside Planned Parenthood
					

“About 13% of American women are Black, but they submit to over 38% of all abortions."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Golden Girls Is Being Rebooted With All-Black Cast
> 
> 
> The white progressive woke elite has decided to recast The Golden Girls with all-black actors.
> ...


What the hell is The Real House Wives of Atlanta?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks like another busy weekend for the Chicago crew of *B*lacks *L*ove *M*urder.  Is there a white cop we can blame?  51 shootings.









						8-year-old girl shot to death in another violent weekend in Chicago
					

At least 51 people were shot in Chicago, 10 fatally, over Labor Day weekend.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What the hell is The Real House Wives of Atlanta?
> View attachment 8974


I think it's part of the Rupaul crew... or maybe Mr. Tortoise?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

... kind of like when Jake, from State Farm, used to be white.  I guess they weren't meeting their 'minority' hiring quotas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ... kind of like when Jake, from State Farm, used to be white.  I guess they weren't meeting their 'minority' hiring quotas.
> 
> View attachment 8978 View attachment 8979


This shits getting out of hand, almost every commercial has a biracial couple.
Not real world.
You should see the looks we get when Hallie and I go out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Why do you people keep hanging your hats on dumb ass criminals?








						WALSH: By Hailing Jacob Blake As A Hero, Democrats Have Marginalized His Alleged Rape And Abuse Victim | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

‘How About A Word For His Victim?’: Megyn Kelly Unloads On Kamala Harris For Saying She’s ‘Proud’ Of Jacob Blake
					

Megyn Kelly gave Democratic vice presidential nominee Kamala Harris a piece of her mind Tuesday, criticizing her for saying that she was "proud" of Jacob Blake.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

What’s up with Kim’s toes?
My toes look better than hers, too funny.
h


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

I hope the NFL goes down hard and I hope Jones gets mugged.








						Jerry Jones: Player Protests Are 'Genuine Ask for Help'
					

It's possible that no one has done more of a turnaround on their anthem stance, than Cowboys Owner Jerry Jones.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This shits getting out of hand, almost every commercial has a biracial couple.
> Not real world.
> You should see the looks we get when Hallie and I go out.


Hey, you be careful with her.  That woman is hot as balls but equally psychotic.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you people keep hanging your hats on dumb ass criminals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredibly low standards.  13% commit over 60% of violent crimes.  Everybody is good at something, Joe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s up with Kim’s toes?
> My toes look better than hers, too funny.
> hView attachment 8982


I guess PhotoShop hasn't got a program for feet yet.  That's disgusting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, you be careful with her.  That woman is hot as balls but equally psychotic.


I can take crazy for 3 minutes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I guess PhotoShop hasn't got a program for feet yet.  That's disgusting.


I bet someone gets fired for that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

The left's awkward lionization of Jacob Blake
					

I little perspective may be in order




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

HAWORTH: Anti-Semitism, Sexual Assault Charges — What Is Kamala Harris ‘Proud’ Of? | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

Now this is the best video you will see for the next month.








						Police Officer Gets Brutally Attacked While Trying To Make An Arrest, Bystanders Rush To His Defense
					

In a video tweeted by GrantB911, a police officer was savagely attacked while trying to make an arrest. People rushed to his defense.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## seuss (Sep 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This shits getting out of hand, almost every commercial has a biracial couple.
> Not real world.
> You should see the looks we get when Hallie and I go out.


Sounds like a good idea for the future.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now this is the best video you will see for the next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"dey all nuttin' but dey Unca Toms, fam."  - LeBron James


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left's awkward lionization of Jacob Blake
> 
> 
> I little perspective may be in order
> ...


It's amazing the criteria some use for their heroes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

seuss said:


> Sounds like a good idea for the future.


Yes, if it’s true, no need to make shit up, like trying to convince people gays are normal and the democrats wouldn’t cheat to win 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "dey all nuttin' but dey Unca Toms, fam."  - LeBron James


Luvs me some street justice.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What the hell is The Real House Wives of Atlanta?
> View attachment 8974



*I'll take the third one from the left.......the rest can spank " Messy " Financial " and whip Spola *
*into a frenzy................
Husky Poo Poo you can sit in the corner like twisted Little Jack Horner...
Guessing where jacks Thumb is ?*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now this is the best video you will see for the next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically, if police had put that kind of "necessary force" beat down on DeShonDreQuan, there'd be riots in the streets.  Okay when the bros do it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

His legacy?  His legacy is that he was an experienced criminal.  He was out breaking into cars and running from police.  He tried breaking into a neighbor's house to hide from police.  He died, after refusing to empty his hands and lunging at police, in his grandmother's back yard because he was trying to get her to hide him.  This AFTER beating his pregnant girlfriend to the point where she nearly lost her eye.  He was a punk, a thug, researched suicide the day his punk ass died, being a thief, and got what he asked for.  His brother is a punk, too.









						Unmuted: The Legacy of Stephon Clark
					

With consistent police brutality towards Black Americans, there are many families who still have not received justice for the unjustified killings of their family members. We speak with the mother of Stephon Clark and two experts on how they want to see the system changed.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Woobie06 (Sep 21, 2020)

Wow...getting closer to the election, upcoming debates...very interesting in the narrative changing.  BLM Organization is a sham.



			Black Lives Matter Removes Language about Disrupting the Nuclear Family from Website


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Carlson: Doesn't this new footage prove Rittenhouse fired in self-defense?
					






					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Shits not working out as intended.








						Hollywood lays an(other) egg: Emmys hit record low ratings for third year in a row
					

Getting woke means ...




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Anti-Police Rioters Attack Police Officers Who Were Putting Out Fires In Louisville | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

What a good man.








						Kentucky AG: Breonna Taylor Warrant Was Not ‘No-Knock,’ Officers ‘Justified In Use Of Force’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Don Lemon Claims His ‘Blow Up The Entire System’ Comment Was ‘Taken Out Of Context’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Fuck these thugs.








						Company Gives Up Its NBA Suite, Sends Letter to Franchise Owner Over Kneeling
					

They're not backing down.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

U-Haul Spotted Dropping off Shields and Riot Supplies in Louisville Linked to Soros-Connected Group
					

Expect that DOJ is tracking activity in Louisville looking for actors involved in other cities' rioting.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Former NFL player Marcellus Wiley rips Black Lives Matter after it removes page on disrupting 'nuclear family structure'
					

Marcellus Wiley, a former NFL defensive lineman and current member of Fox Sports 1’s “Speak for Yourself,” unleashed on the Black Lives Matter movement after the group removed a page from its site that reprimanded “Western-prescribed nuclear family structure.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

I am starting to think honesty and skin color are connected.








						WALSH: Nearly Everything BLM Is Saying About The Breonna Taylor Case Is False  | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

VIDEO: ESPN Analyst Yells: ‘It’d Also Be A Great Day To Arrest The Cops That Murdered Breonna Taylor’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

LMAO!









						Shocking Video Shows Seattle Cop Rolling Bike Over Fallen Breonna Taylor Protester’s Head and Neck
					

The Seattle Police Department is investigating after a video showed one of its cops rolling a bike over the head and neck of a fallen protester at Wednesday night’s Breonna Taylor demonstrations.Protests erupted in the city in response to officers in Louisville, Kentucky not being charged for...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Woobie06 (Sep 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Former NFL player Marcellus Wiley rips Black Lives Matter after it removes page on disrupting 'nuclear family structure'
> 
> 
> Marcellus Wiley, a former NFL defensive lineman and current member of Fox Sports 1’s “Speak for Yourself,” unleashed on the Black Lives Matter movement after the group removed a page from its site that reprimanded “Western-prescribed nuclear family structure.”
> ...


Just came on hear to post this.  Crazy...are people even paying attention or just listening to Cardi B, Lebron, and other celebrities/influencers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Just came on hear to post this.  Crazy...are people even paying attention or just listening to Cardi B, Lebron, and other celebrities/influencers.


Cardi B and Lebron have millions of social media followers.  They're stupid... but they listen.  I love Marcellus.  Jason Whitlock, too.  These 2, also.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Just came on hear to post this.  Crazy...are people even paying attention or just listening to Cardi B, Lebron, and other celebrities/influencers.


They hate everything we love.
Simple as that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

WATCH: Louisville Church Offers Sanctuary to Rioters, Kicks Out All the White People
					






					townhall.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Louisville Church Offers Sanctuary to Rioters, Kicks Out All the White People
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shock, Joe.  First fucking thing the BLM looters destroy is a library.  I'd imagine the career center was next.  Fucking retards.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What a shock, Joe.  First fucking thing the BLM looters destroy is a library.  I'd imagine the career center was next.  Fucking retards.


People are afraid of the unknown.
There are no work boot factories in town I hope.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

LMAO!  Yeah... right after they steal them.









						Louisville police major on antifa and BLM: 'They will be the ones washing our cars'
					

"Our little pinky toenails have more character, morals, and ethics, than these punks have in their entire body," Maj. Bridget Hallahan wrote in an email.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What a shock, Joe.  First fucking thing the BLM looters destroy is a library.  I'd imagine the career center was next.  Fucking retards.


Racist Lives Matter


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> Racist Lives Matter


Truth hurts, doesn't it?  Accountability seems to be too uncomfortable for some... so they need to blame everyone else.  That's why there's no respect.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

When is this punk going to call for law and order?









						LeBron James calls for "justice, no matter how long it takes"
					

"We lost a beautiful woman in Breonna, that has no say so in what's going on right now, and we want justice no matter how long it takes," said the NBA star.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

Another ignoramus that doesn't know he's 90% more likely to be killed by his own race than a cop.  Uneducated motherfuckers.









						ESPN's Mark Jones says he'll refuse police protection Saturday for his own safety
					

"I’m not signing my own death certificate."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Truth hurts, doesn't it?  Accountability seems to be too uncomfortable for some... so they need to blame everyone else.  That's why there's no respect.


Church.  It’s not my fault I get banned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 9078


I can tell you right now I would put up with a lot from her.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

Goddamn those white, oppressive NBA owners think they're running some kind of plantation.  Brutha can't even sneak in a piece of ass.









						Report: Danuel House apologized to Rockets before leaving bubble
					

Rockets forward Danuel House left the bubble after the NBA determined he had a guest in his hotel room.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

*B*lack *L*icorice *M*urders.









						The strange case of the man who died after eating too much licorice | CNN
					

It's hard to exercise restraint when eating candy. For licorice lovers, indulging sparingly could actually be lifesaving.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2020)

Wonder why the title didn't mention a black officer abusing a white woman?









						Ohio mom tasered, arrested for trespassing after not wearing a mask at a middle school football game
					

The woman, whom police identified as Alecia D. Kitts, was arrested for criminal trespassing and released at the scene




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2020)

*Biden*
*Loves*
*Mayhem*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2020)

Yep... let's all say Breonna Taylor's name, kneel and take some games off.  Meanwhile, over the course of 3 days in Chicongo:









						50 shot, 9 fatally, in Chicago weekend violence
					

Five of the homicide victims were 20 years old or younger.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2020)

LeBoon James' old stomping grounds.  I wonder if he'll protest a game.  









						Stories About Shooting
					






					miami.cbslocal.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Hmmm... another weekend of black lives not mattering to other black lives in Chicago.









						Chicago weekend violence leaves 51 people wounded in shootings, 9 dead, police say
					

Nine people were murdered in Chicago over the weekend and more than 50 people were injured in shootings, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hmmm... another weekend of black lives not mattering to other black lives in Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need to abolish the police...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

*B*lacks* L*ove *M*urder.  Hmm... "Deonte"... must be Asian.  Another, veteran hood rat criminal that now goes to prison where he should have been.









						Suspect Charged With Attempted Murder in Attack on Two Deputies Seated in Patrol SUV
					

Attempted murder charges have been filed in an attack on two LA County Sheriff’s Department deputies who were shot while seated in a patrol car at a transit station in Compton. Officials announced the charges against Deonte Lee Murray at a Wednesday news conference. He was arrested Sept. 15...




					www.nbclosangeles.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another ignoramus that doesn't know he's 90% more likely to be killed by his own race than a cop.  Uneducated motherfuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd bet Mark Jones doesn't live in the predominately black area of town...


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They hate everything we love.
> Simple as that.


Wait. We all love Cardi B. She sings WAP.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'd bet Mark Jones doesn't live in the predominately black area of town...


I love the “The Outlaw and Lion Show!” You guys are so cute together!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

messy said:


> I love the “The Outlaw and Lion Show!” You guys are so cute together!


Is that why you hang on our every word?  How are your other profiles doing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2020)

I can’t find a picture of the soon to be cock sucking shooter of the Compton officers, anyone know why?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can’t find a picture of the soon to be cock sucking shooter of the Compton officers, anyone know why?


I'll take *WE AM BEEZ OPPRESSED AN FEAR FO DEY LIVES, CUH *for $500, Alex.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is that why you hang on our every word?  How are your other profiles doing?


He's amusing with that sphincter rubbing nose of his...


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Wait. We all love Cardi B. She sings WAP.


*That " Cardi B " Thing is absolutely gross, and she sings like shit....*
*" Messy " " Messy " you have no taste buds....
That thing is not a woman, it's a silicone injected cosmetic Surgeons/Cosmetologists paycheck.....

Come On Man....listen to some Real Scranton " Soul " by Cornpop out of Lackawanna, Penn you dummy ...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

These dumb bastards need to shut up and dribble.








						NBA Finals Viewership Down by 45%, Lowest Since 1994
					

One would think that having the American sports world's most popular athlete playing in Game 1 of the NBA Finals, would equal impressive




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These dumb bastards need to shut up and dribble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to forget how quickly black athletes wind up broke after their careers are over.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

If racism is so prevalent why the need to make shit up?




__





						Oh Look, Another Fake Hate Crime
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

More dishonest media.








						Here’s Why the Mainstream Media Ignored the Proud Boys/Black Lives Matter Press Conference
					

Unity is bad for business




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2020)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

messy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he’s a little bitch trouble maker, lots of those around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

I bet the white owners have had just about enough, grow some balls and put these punks back in their place.









						NBA Finals Game 2 Ratings Crash by 68%, Least Watched Finals Game in History
					

The NBA Finals between the L.A. Lakers and the Miami Heat have suffered the worst ratings crash in the league's entire TV broadcast history.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet the white owners have had just about enough, grow some balls and put these punks back in their place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what LeBoon will say after this one.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Damned white cops... always out killing the innocent black man.









						Thomas Jefferson Byrd, Actor in Spike Lee Films, Killed in Atlanta
					

Thomas Jefferson Byrd, an actor in several of Spike Lee's films, was killed in Atlanta on Saturday, the Atlanta Police Department confirmed to Variety. He was 70.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Oh lawdy!  Dey aint fuckinz aroun'.  LMAO!  7 black on black murders every day in this country... not a peep unless cops are involved.









						Black Paramilitary Group Marches Through Downtown Lafayette
					

Around 400 members of the black paramilitary group NFAC – Not F***ing Around Coalition – marched through downtown Lafayette in Louisiana on October 3, to protest the fatal police shooting of Trayford Pellerin in August.This footage, recorded by Ben Myers for The Advocate, shows armed group...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

LMAO!  Oh no... they gig them on credit issues... they gig them on criminal history... they gig them on attitude.  What the fuck?!  Isn't that what every job interview entails?  If you can't pay your bills on time, refuse to follow the law and blame everyone else for shit, who would want to hire you?

*More diversity = lowered standards*









						Tests, background checks can thwart police diversity effort
					

Racism trips up Black police candidates at the very start of the application process and later as they seek promotion, complicating efforts to make law enforcement agencies more diverse, experts, officers and Black police associations say. Black applicants to law enforcement agencies are often...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Hmm... Nigeria.  Is that anywhere near Wakanda?









						Why some Nigerian families lock up children and the mentally ill
					

Maltreatment of adults with mental illness and children living with relatives has shocked Nigerians.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Wow... must be getting cooler in Chi-town.  Looks like all the 'police on black folks' shooting were down this weekend.









						At Least 37 People Shot, 5 Killed In Gun Violence In Chicago This Weekend
					

At least 36 people had been shot in Chicago this weekend as of Sunday night, and three of them had been killed.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

Long history of Antifa taking on white supremacists.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Long history of Antifa taking on white supremacists.View attachment 9165


You are an idiot and don't know history. 

Antifa started in the 30s and was a Stalinist communist group fighting against the Nazis. Both were socialists and both wanted to control Germany. The organization was started by the Stalinist Communist Party of Germany (KPD). You remember commies? Especially the Stalinist ones? The ones that sent thousands off to the gulags, that killed millions in the 30s in the Soviet Union, etc.  

So when you and the other uneducated people post pictures of US troops storming beaches and say there is your Antifa, you and the others show you have no f...cking idea of what you are talking about .


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You are an idiot and don't know history.
> 
> Antifa started in the 30s and was a Stalinist communist group fighting against the Nazis. Both were socialists and both wanted to control Germany. The organization was started by the Stalinist Communist Party of Germany (KPD). You remember commies? Especially the Stalinist ones? The ones that sent thousands off to the gulags, that killed millions in the 30s in the Soviet Union, etc.
> 
> So when you and the other uneducated people post pictures of US troops storming beaches and say there is your Antifa, you and the others show you have no f...cking idea of what you are talking about .


Is that so?  Those troops were coming ashore in multiple Pacific Islands, Africa, Sicily, Italy, France, and other places for what purpose then?

As for the current American antifa --









						Who Are Antifa, and Are They a Threat?
					

In response to the death of George Floyd, an unarmed African American who died after his neck was pinned under a police officer’s knee for nearly nine minutes in May 2020, protests erupted in over 140 U.S. cities. While the vast majority of protesters were peaceful, some violence and pillaging...




					www.csis.org
				












						Anti-fascists linked to zero murders in the US in 25 years
					

As Trump rails against ‘far-left’ fascism, new database shows leftwing attacks have left far fewer people dead than violence by rightwing extremists




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Is that so?  Those troops were coming ashore in multiple Pacific Islands, Africa, Sicily, Italy, France, and other places for what purpose then?
> 
> As for the current American antifa --
> 
> ...


That is so.

Our US troops have nothing in common with the ideology of antifa started by the Stalinist commie party.

To pretend as messy did that our US troops are part of the long history of Antifa shows a profound lack of historical knowledge. Apparently youfall into that category as well.

And the fact that you post an article talking about who is antifa that doesn't even talk about who started them is telling. It is a whitewash of their history and what they stood for.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 6, 2020)

Oh lookie... the dipshit just shot in the foot by a fellow hood rat is mad at the black attorney general in the Breonna Taylor case.  She wants black women protected but says nothing about her stupid ass being shot by a black man.  ZERO accountability.  

"We need to protect our Black women and love our Black women. 'Cause at the end of the day, we need our Black women," she said. "We need to protect our Black men and stand up for our Black men, because at the end of the day, we're tired of seeing hashtags of our Black men." 

I wonder if this stupid fuck has any clue who is abusing black women and killing black men.









						Megan Thee Stallion slammed Kentucky AG Daniel Cameron on her 'SNL' performance for his decision in the Breonna Taylor case
					

Musical guest Megan Thee Stallion used her "Saturday Night Live" performance to call out Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron for his decision in the Breonna Taylor case.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That is so.
> 
> Our US troops have nothing in common with the ideology of antifa started by the Stalinist commie party.
> 
> ...


If you had read the articles, you would be able to answer this question.   Who is the president of antifa in America?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

That’s one dumb beotch.








						Michelle Obama: You know, the protests have been mostly peaceful
					

"...an overwhelmingly peaceful movement for racial solidarity."




					hotair.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

I know what the secret motive is!  They ALL wanted the Coz to drug them, to the point of paralysis, to enjoy some great sex!









						Phylicia Rashad Suggests Bill Cosby's Sexual Assault Accusers Had a Secret Motive
					

When the sexual assault accusations against Bill Cosby began rolling in, the public shock was palpable, these new stories so at odds with the public persona we'd come to know. When processing a shock like that, there's a human instinct to deny, and continue living in the reality that feels more...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s one dumb beotch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Mike lives on an island where the locals are rich and 90% white.  That's about all we need to know of the "if Obama had a son" team.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Big Mike lives on an island where the locals are rich and 90% white.  That's about all we need to know of the "if Obama had a son" team.



*Michelle has drank soooo much Koolaid she's now the gibberish Queen....*
*
She should do some deep soul searching as to why she embraces the 
very policies that will strip her of the wealth she enjoys....
*
*Michelle stands atop the winners podium when it comes to hypocrisy..!








Just ....the above " Hair " treatments ain't cheap....not to mention all of her 
other " Lavish " entrapment's she so enjoys.....
A nip here...a tuck there....not many 56 year old women look this decent....







Braids are far more inexpensive.....I think this is early College days...she still carries a 
youthful look when you compare both images...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Michelle has drank soooo much Koolaid she's now the gibberish Queen....*
> 
> *She should do some deep soul searching as to why she embraces the
> very policies that will strip her of the wealth she enjoys....*
> ...


She needs to have that trouser mouse nipped or tucked... unless it's a "thing" for her and Bath house Barry.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

LMAO!  Umm... sometimes things happen to certain people because of sheer stupidity.  I wonder if they EVER stop living for their skin color.









						'I Won't Be Used as a Guinea Pig for White People'
					

PITTSBURGH -- The recruiters strode to the front of the room, wearing neon-yellow vests and resolute expressions. But to the handful of tenants overwhelmed by unemployment and gang violence in Northview Heights, the pitch verged on the ludicrous.Would you like to volunteer for a clinical trial...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Michelle has drank soooo much Koolaid she's now the gibberish Queen....*
> *
> She should do some deep soul searching as to why she embraces the
> very policies that will strip her of the wealth she enjoys....
> ...


I know think she is hot, but I think she caught that bus she was chasing.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She needs to have that trouser mouse nipped or tucked... unless it's a "thing" for her and Bath house Barry.
> 
> View attachment 9173



*Come on.....that's photo shopped and you know it.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know think she is hot, but I think she caught that bus she was chasing.


*Never said she was " Hot "....*
*
She ain't bad though....
*
*I'll take ten of her to one Coyote syndrome ( Not Gunna Happen ) Hillary Clinton........


Now....Below is Hot !!!





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Come on.....that's photo shopped and you know it.*


These too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

NBA likely to pull BLM messages from courts, jerseys next season
					

'Those messages will largely be left to be delivered off the floor'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NBA likely to pull BLM messages from courts, jerseys next season
> 
> 
> 'Those messages will largely be left to be delivered off the floor'
> ...


Gee... I wonder if the 68% drop in ratings finally got Adam Silver to tell LeBron "fuck off".  All time LOW ratings when people are stuck in their homes with nothing to do but watch television.  LMAO!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Gee... I wonder if the 68% drop in ratings finally got Adam Silver to tell LeBron "fuck off".  All time LOW ratings when people are stuck in their homes with nothing to do but watch television.  LMAO!


It’s about time, but way too late.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

Too Funny, fuck these spoiled victims.








						NFL TV Ratings Are Down About 10% Through Week 4 Compared To 2019
					

NFL ratings have declined through the first four weeks of the season. They're down 10% from 2019.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

Say her name.
Why did this bitch get shot?
Lookie here.
That’s her current boyfriend BTW.
Case closed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

What a bunch of cowards you lefties are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

Nolte: WaPo Buries News BLM Supporter Tied to Gov. Whitmer Kidnap Plot
					

The Washington Post buried the news that alleged plotters to kidnap Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D-MI) is a Black Lives Matter supporter.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

Looks like black lives matter 70% less these days.
Obama built that and Black Hillary will finish the job.
Too Funny 
Talk about social justice.








						NBA Finals Game 5 Viewership Crashes Nearly 70% from 2019
					

The NBA was hoping for a Finals to remember, as league executives foresaw a supposedly sports-starved population turning to the Association




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like black lives matter 70% less these days.
> Obama built that and Black Hillary will finish the job.
> Too Funny
> Talk about social justice.
> ...


Great finals. NBA did an amazing job and their popularity all over the world will increase. They did an amazing job with this bubble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Great finals. NBA did an amazing job and their popularity all over the world will increase. They did an amazing job with this bubble.


Yeah, no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

Animal, criminal thugs don’t belong in polite society.








						WATCH: 'Mostly Peaceful' Lakers Fans Party Outside Staples Center; Few Masks, LAPD Car Attacked
					

Lakers fans partied in downtown L.A. on Sunday night, with no social distancing and few masks. Some attacked a police car.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

Future democrat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

This dumb ignorant cunt gives dumb ignorant cunts a bad name.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

Anyone want to be a cop these days?








						Protests and unrest break out in San Bernardino in response to deadly police shooting of armed man
					

Vandals were keying cars that drove near the protest




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2020)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 363182, member: 1585"

What a bunch of cowards you lefties are.







/QUOTE

*What a dumbass DEMOCRAT........look at that look, he knows
he fucked up big time.... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

This is how dumb fucks get shot.








						Report: Rapper Offset, Cardi B's Husband, Briefly Detained During Pro-Trump Demonstration in Beverly Hills
					

Rap star Offset, one third of the group Migos, and Biden surrogate Cardi B's Husband, was briefly detained by police on Saturday in Beverly Hills, Los Angeles, during a pro-Trump demonstration, according to multiple reports.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is how dumb fucks get shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the loser brigade in BH yesterday. Hard to say who was stupider, them or him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

messy said:


> I saw the loser brigade in BH yesterday. Hard to say who was stupider, them or him.


Dumb black wrapper to white BH cop, do you know who I am?
Too Funny


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2020)

messy said:


> I saw the loser brigade in BH yesterday. Hard to say who was stupider, them or him.


*BH = Biden - Harris

Them = Brigade

Him = Hair Sniffing Criminal Perverted Father of a Crack Smoking Criminal Pedo *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dumb black wrapper to white BH cop, do you know who I am?
> Too Funny


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*
*
*
*FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah Kanye is the crazy one.








						Kanye West To Joe Rogan: Abortion Meant To ‘Kill The Black Race,’ ‘Create Population Control’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

Just in time.








						Philadelphia police arrest 91 people during violent riots after shooting of armed Black man; 30 cops hurt
					

The fatal police shooting of a Black man allegedly armed with a knife in the western side of Philadelphia sparked violent protests overnight, with 91 people arrested and 30 officers injured early Tuesday – including one sergeant who was "intentionally run over" by a pick-up truck, officials said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2020)

*It's this simple :

Pull out this......*








*Get ventilated with this ...... 





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2020)

I heard they looted an athletic shoe store, but left the work shoe business alone.








						Here’s How The Media Is Describing Violence In Philadelphia
					

Much of the media has been reluctant to use terminology that would indicate rioting rather than protests that had just escalated tension.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

*Black Lives Matter is a CRIMINAL ORGANIZATION SUPPORTED BY :*
*
Cal Gov Gavin Newsom
Cal Sen Kamala Harris
Cal Mayor Eric Garcetti
*
*And just about all other Democrats just within California ......

THIS IS VERY TELLING !

REMOVING EVERY DEMOCRAT IS THE FIRST STEP IN
THE ERADICATION OF THIS CRIMINAL NETWORK !


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2020)

Never bring a skateboard to a gun fight,
Too Funny.


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Never bring a skateboard to a gun fight,
> Too Funny.
> View attachment 9393


*Yup.......*


----------

